# Skiing on the Cheap - 2009-10 Thread



## billski (Aug 23, 2009)

Post links to ski deals you've found for the 2009-10 ski season.


----------



## billski (Aug 23, 2009)

*Bolton Valley Ski and Snowboard Sale  9/4-7*

Ski and Snowboard Sale

http://www.boltonvalley.com/news_events/ski_sale/

Claims to be "Vermont's Largest."   Does not appear to be a swap (they usually come later) buy who knows, maybe a deal or two...


----------



## billski (Aug 23, 2009)

*Joe Jones Tent Sale, North Conway NH Aug 14 - Sep 1*

http://www.joejonessports.com/


----------



## billski (Aug 23, 2009)

*2 hours work for 2 free Whaleback tickets*

"Earn Your Turns"  Now through the end of September on selected Sundays:


"Trail Clearing and Creation at Whaleback 1-3PM Volunteering is a great way to get some FREE skiing. Join us to help clear and build trails. We will be meeting on the deck at 1pm to head up on the hill to trim the areas that our mighty John Deere cannot reach. Those that have weed whackers with cutting blades or a chainsaw will be most helpful. Anybody that gives a few hours of honest labor gets 2 vouchers for skiing and riding at your local mountain, Whaleback! "

An adult weekend all-day ticket went for $40 last year.

Checkout web site calendar for dates:
http://www.whaleback.com


----------



## billski (Aug 23, 2009)

*Mad River work days - Work all day, get free ticket*

http://www.treeskier.com/mrg/index.html

*2009 Schedule:*

*
Saturday, August 15*       Hike       Regeneration Zone maintenance               *
Saturday, August 29*       Hike       Regeneration Zone maintenance               *
Sunday, September 27*       Lift       Line Maintenance               *
Saturday, October 10*       Hike       Line Maintenance               *
Saturday, October 24*       Hike       Line Maintenance                                     

*Report at 9 am* in the Base Area at the Cricket Club picnic table.
We're back down at 3:30 - 4 pm.
Most of the time we hike from the base, so be prepared to hike.
*We always go, rain or shine.* If it is raining, it is more of an adventure.


----------



## icedtea (Aug 23, 2009)

billski said:


> "Earn Your Turns"  Now through the end of September on selected Sundays:
> 
> 
> "Trail Clearing and Creation at Whaleback 1-3PM Volunteering is a great way to get some FREE skiing. Join us to help clear and build trails. We will be meeting on the deck at 1pm to head up on the hill to trim the areas that our mighty John Deere cannot reach. Those that have weed whackers with cutting blades or a chainsaw will be most helpful. Anybody that gives a few hours of honest labor gets 2 vouchers for skiing and riding at your local mountain, Whaleback! "
> ...



That is sweet, more resorts should do this.


----------



## billski (Aug 23, 2009)

Oops.  Didn't see Geoff's thread already:


----------



## legalskier (Aug 24, 2009)

“*Mountain Creek rolls back preseason All Access Pass price to 2001 rate*
Buy now and get their All Access Pass for $299 (one price for all ages). That's $100 off the in-season price - and the same price they charged in 2001.
There's more: Buy 4 All Access Passes together as a group and pay $289 each. 
Mountain Creek is too crowded for me on weekends, but I enjoy mid week visits. If you feel the same way, look into the 5x7 Plus Pass. It costs $199 for all ages and valid Monday-Friday all day and night (Yes, Mountain Creek offers night skiing and riding); and weekends beginning at 3 p.m. A 5x7 Plus Pass holder can buy discounted $25 lift tickets on weekend days.”


http://blog.nj.com/skiing/2009/08/mountain_creek_rolls_back_pres.html#more


----------



## St. Bear (Aug 24, 2009)

legalskier said:


> “*Mountain Creek rolls back preseason All Access Pass price to 2001 rate*
> Buy now and get their All Access Pass for $299 (one price for all ages). That's $100 off the in-season price - and the same price they charged in 2001.
> There's more: Buy 4 All Access Passes together as a group and pay $289 each.
> Mountain Creek is too crowded for me on weekends, but I enjoy mid week visits. If you feel the same way, look into the 5x7 Plus Pass. It costs $199 for all ages and valid Monday-Friday all day and night (Yes, Mountain Creek offers night skiing and riding); and weekends beginning at 3 p.m. A 5x7 Plus Pass holder can buy discounted $25 lift tickets on weekend days.”
> ...




I've had the 5x7 the past two years, and just upgraded to the All Access Pass this year.  As for the weekend crowds, it's packed until 4-5pm, and then the place empties out.  That's your best shot to ski some NJ powder (ie. skiing freshies under the guns).


----------



## Zand (Aug 24, 2009)

When does Stratton start the 10k ticket giveaway?


----------



## Skimaven (Aug 25, 2009)

*Northern Vermont season pass/discount card deadlines, deals & links*

While I was doing my own shopping around, I compiled a list of northern Vermont season pass and frequent skier card discount deadlines and links on my blog at http://www.skimaven.com/post/vermont-season-pass-deals-seize-best-deals-on-ski-passes-and-discount-deals-in-early-fall/

Early bird gets the worm. First discount deadlines fall on Labor Day.


----------



## icedtea (Aug 25, 2009)

St. Bear said:


> I've had the 5x7 the past two years, and just upgraded to the All Access Pass this year.  As for the weekend crowds, it's packed until 4-5pm, and then the place empties out.  That's your best shot to ski some NJ powder (ie. skiing freshies under the guns).



I think in 2002-2003 I was at Creek in a fresh 14" or so. It was a bunch of fun and empty..the roads were horrible getting there. This was when you could still park in that old church by South Mtn.


----------



## St. Bear (Aug 25, 2009)

icedtea said:


> I think in 2002-2003 I was at Creek in a fresh 14" or so. It was a bunch of fun and empty..the roads were horrible getting there. This was when you could still park in that old church by South Mtn.



I thought I was going to have a day like that last year.  I woke up, and there was already 5" on the ground and it was still coming down hard so I called in sick to work.  I got to the mountain, skied down to Granite Peak, and on the way up the lift, it changed to rain.  It was awful, like skiing in wet concrete.


----------



## jaytrem (Aug 28, 2009)

The list of the Descente Free Tix is out now...

http://www.descente.com/product/271018/D0-8341/_/Big_Lines_Jacket

Looks like new areas are Windham, Sunday River/Sugarloaf, Sundance, Arizona Snowbowl.

Lost are Okemo, Seven Springs, Mt Bachelor (though they forgot to list them last year).  Bummed about Okemo sincer that's a nice one to use when my Mt Snow pass is blacked out.  But it'll be nice to get back up to Sunday River or Sugarloaf if I can.

If you can get around I think this is the best deal in skiing.  Combine it with a the Park City Quickstart program and you can ski 3.5 in Utah for free.  Winter Park, Copper, A-basin is nice set too.  I'll be heading to BC/AT again this year so will use Sun Peaks, Big White, Silver Star and Kicking Horse.  Maybe sneak a little time in at Norquay and the Olympic Park.  Good stuff!!!

Could one of the mods please make this thread sticky?  Thanks.


----------



## gores95 (Aug 28, 2009)

jaytrem said:


> The list of the Descente Free Tix is out now...
> 
> http://www.descente.com/product/271018/D0-8341/_/Big_Lines_Jacket
> 
> ...



Great deal...thanks for posting!  I am looking at one of their jackets.  Since they are a European company I was wondering if they ran true to size.  I am normally a large.


----------



## abc (Aug 28, 2009)

Are there blackout dates for these tickets?


----------



## jaytrem (Aug 29, 2009)

gores95 said:


> Great deal...thanks for posting!  I am looking at one of their jackets.  Since they are a European company I was wondering if they ran true to size.  I am normally a large.



Last year I got a large and it fit me perfectly.  I'm about 5' 10' and an in-shape 175.

Last year some of the tickets have blackout dates, not many though, maybe 5 or 6 out of the 40+.  I used Okemo (not in this years program), Jay and Bretton on Pres weekend last year.  Had no problem redeeming them at all.

Glad to help, hopefully a lot of folks here can take advantage.


----------



## Tyrolean_skier (Aug 30, 2009)

For those that like to ski Windham:

The Triple Play Card is back

One of Windham Mountain's most popular winter products is being offered again for a limited time. The Triple Play Card gives you three days of skiing - or nights, if you prefer - for just $99. That's about half the usual cost for getting on the slopes. Once you have the card, you can skip the ticket line and bring it directly to the lift. It can be used any day in the 2009-10 season except December 26-January 2, January 16-18 and February 13-21.

It's a great present for yourself or a friend, relative, colleague or employee. But don't delay: the Triple Play Card is only on sale through Labor Day.


----------



## frozencorn (Aug 31, 2009)

jaytrem said:


> Last year I got a large and it fit me perfectly.  I'm about 5' 10' and an in-shape 175.
> 
> Last year some of the tickets have blackout dates, not many though, maybe 5 or 6 out of the 40+.  I used Okemo (not in this years program), Jay and Bretton on Pres weekend last year.  Had no problem redeeming them at all.
> 
> Glad to help, hopefully a lot of folks here can take advantage.



Yeah, I'm digging this deal. In the market for a new jacket anyway, and I like this one from what I see, even without the tickets, though, I won't lie, that's the kicker.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 31, 2009)

Sierraskis.com is having a big sale (i.e. Watea 84's for $247). Although their website seems to be a bit f'ed up right now ...


----------



## WJenness (Aug 31, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Sierraskis.com is having a big sale (i.e. Watea 84's for $247). Although their website seems to be a bit f'ed up right now ...



My wallet hates it when you say such things...

-w


----------



## WJenness (Aug 31, 2009)

Well, I never did get the Watea 84s to come up...

But I couldn't let the K2 Silencers (179cm) sit there for $112.50 with free shipping... It seems like they're the evolution of my K2 enemy skis from 02-03 (I think, bought second hand) which I enjoy, but they are very tired). Bought those, a binding (Look PX 12 trouble) and some new poles (K2 3 speeds) for a total of $227.20

I blame Jens.

Next stop... Boots... Making an appt. with Jeff this week or next.

-w


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 31, 2009)

Tyrolean_skier said:


> For those that like to ski Windham:
> 
> The Triple Play Card is back
> 
> ...


Didn't they at least offer the Triple Play cards up to November last season?  Labor day seems like a real short sale 
time period.


----------



## Tyrolean_skier (Aug 31, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Didn't they at least offer the Triple Play cards up to November last season?  Labor day seems like a real short sale
> time period.



Don't know.  I just quoted what was on their website.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 31, 2009)

WJenness said:


> Well, I never did get the Watea 84s to come up...
> 
> But I couldn't let the K2 Silencers (179cm) sit there for $112.50 with free shipping... It seems like they're the evolution of my K2 enemy skis from 02-03 (I think, bought second hand) which I enjoy, but they are very tired). Bought those, a binding (Look PX 12 trouble) and some new poles (K2 3 speeds) for a total of $227.20
> 
> ...





Nice..the Silencers seem to be the go to entry level ski for teenage park rats..you seem like a big guy for those skis..but for $113 if you don't like them, you can resell them for more $$$


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 31, 2009)

Tyrolean_skier said:


> Don't know.  I just quoted what was on their website.


Yeah, I saw that on the website also.


----------



## Razor (Sep 1, 2009)

*Descente promotion*

Curious about the Descente promotion.  How do they handle the lift tickets.  If I in New England and my son in Colorado bought jackets, could I send him my CO lift tickets and he send me his NE ones?  That would make purchase a no brainer.


----------



## jaytrem (Sep 1, 2009)

Razor said:


> Curious about the Descente promotion.  How do they handle the lift tickets.  If I in New England and my son in Colorado bought jackets, could I send him my CO lift tickets and he send me his NE ones?  That would make purchase a no brainer.



Well, you're supposed to sign the inside of your jacket, sign and register the book, and sign each ticket when you use it.  Now does anybody really pay attention to any of that stuff?  As far as I could tell, no.  Only once out of 14 times did anybody even ask about the jacket (you're supposed have it with you).  So officially you can't swap ticket, but in reality I doubt you'd have any problem.  I don't do any swapping, I kinda hesitate to because I fiigure if people abuse the program too much it might go away completely.


----------



## mishka (Sep 1, 2009)

WJenness said:


> Well, I never did get the Watea 84s to come up...
> 
> But I couldn't let the K2 Silencers (179cm) sit there for $112.50 with free shipping...
> -w



IMHO from sierra better buy  Watea 78   for $217  or K2 Apache Ranger with bindings for same $217


----------



## WJenness (Sep 1, 2009)

mishka said:


> IMHO from sierra better buy  Watea 78   for $217  or K2 Apache Ranger with bindings for same $217



Probably right... but the silencers will likely end up as my rock / messing around in the park ski or resold if I can get more than the $112 for them... just was really cheap for a pair of skis...

plus if you look up the thread, i pulled the trigger on the watea 84s from a local shop... (edit: nvm, that was in a different thread)

-w


----------



## billski (Sep 1, 2009)

*Stowe Ski Club Appreciation Days, 2009-2010*

Crank it up folks!

*December 4-6, 2009; January 11-13, 2010; March 17-21, 2010


1-day ticket $40
2-day ticket $61
...
5-day ticket $144

*


----------



## WJenness (Sep 1, 2009)

billski said:


> Crank it up folks!
> 
> *December 4-6, 2009; January 11-13, 2010; March 17-21, 2010
> 
> ...



Any details on what's necessary to take advantage of this deal?

-w


----------



## Talisman (Sep 2, 2009)

WJenness said:


> Any details on what's necessary to take advantage of this deal?
> 
> -w



You need to be a card carrying member of a ski club and typically your card does get checked.


----------



## MommaBear (Sep 2, 2009)

Talisman said:


> You need to be a card carrying member of a ski club and typically your card does get checked.



ANY ski club?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 6, 2009)

billski said:


> Crank it up folks!
> 
> *December 4-6, 2009; January 11-13, 2010; March 17-21, 2010
> 
> ...



Nice does AlpineZone count as a ski club?  Actually I can have AtomicSkier the owner of www.paskiandride.com make me a membership card..JEA!!!!


----------



## billski (Sep 7, 2009)

WJenness said:


> Any details on what's necessary to take advantage of this deal?
> 
> -w



Here is a link to the general flyer


----------



## Talisman (Sep 7, 2009)

MommaBear said:


> ANY ski club?



I know any club that is a member of the Ct  Ski Council gets thi deal.  Try calling the mountain to find outif your ski club 'counts'.


----------



## JPTracker (Sep 10, 2009)

Here's a strange deal. Buy the book, 6 Pixels of Separation for about $20 bucks and get a free Jay lift ticket:

http://weblog.jaypeakresort.com/?p=660


----------



## roark (Sep 10, 2009)

As posted in the other thread, but it belongs here as well: 
Magic 3-pack $120 no blackouts 
http://www.magicmtn.com/static_page.php?id=39


----------



## tcharron (Sep 11, 2009)

I emailed up the CHAD ski and ride card guys.



			
				me said:
			
		

> I was curious when this years ride and ski cards might be going on sale?





			
				RideAndSki.com Chad Card guys said:
			
		

> Thomas,
> 
> We are working on it now and hope to have it ready soon. You can still purchase online now if you wish and we will mail it out once it is finished.
> You will receive 2 lift tickets as well.


----------



## Elf28p (Sep 12, 2009)

*Vermont Travel Card*

Not too bad of a deal... 

http://classicskitours.net/vermontTravel.asp


----------



## billski (Sep 12, 2009)

*HOT!  Save $350 off Stowe Season Pass - shop Burlington Sep 11-Oct 12 2009*

It looks like a little 'crack' on Stowe discounting...

http://www.stowe.com/vacation/specials/page1357/

*Church Street Marketfest 2009*

*SAVE UP TO $350 AT STOWE!!!* 
 Collect your receipts from participating Church Street Merchants in Burlington VT from *September 11-October 11*, and save what you spend during Marketfest (up to $350) on your Stowe Season Pass (Adult StoweSeven+, StoweSeven or StoweSix) .
.....
Or apply your savings toward Stowe Points Cards (each a $75 value). You can earn *one FREE card* for every $25 you spend (up to a maximum of 8 cards). With the Stowe Points Card you can get Stowe Points for nearly every purchase you make at the resort by providing your card during checkout. Use it in the summer on golf, summer attractions and retail. And use it in the winter on rentals, demos, lessons, retail and select on-mountain food and beverage purchase (alcohol excluded).

*How to redeem your savings:
*Fill out a Season Pass application found at participating vendors.

Collect your receipts, dated between 9/11/09 and 10/11/09 from participating Church Street Merchants.


----------



## frozencorn (Sep 12, 2009)

Elf28p said:


> Not too bad of a deal...
> 
> http://classicskitours.net/vermontTravel.asp



Bought this last year. Will buy it again this year. Super deals. Can't recommend it enough.


----------



## billski (Sep 19, 2009)

*Warren Miller - See the flick, get free stuff, 2009*

Back as usual.

http://www.skinet.com/warrenmiller/

Somerville, & Boston MA - Free stratton, 2fers at sugarloaf, sunday river, waterville valley


----------



## Talisman (Sep 22, 2009)

More CT Ski Council Deals

Northern Tier bulk discount tickets good any day:

Stowe Adult $50

Jay Adult $37

Burke All Ages $35

Must be ordered by early October through a CSC club.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 22, 2009)

Talisman said:


> More CT Ski Council Deals
> 
> Northern Tier bulk discount tickets good any day:
> 
> ...


Is that new? All the stuff I saw just had Bromley, Magic, Stratton, Bush, Snow, Sunapee, Ascutney, and Okemo. The offerings didn't exactly get the blood pumping or make me reconsider a season pass but $50 Stowe tickets and Jay at $37 (below even my minimum season pass break even point) with a few Burkes at $35 and a Bush or two might have me reconsidering a season pass for a club membership with prepaid vouchers instead. :-o


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 22, 2009)

Potter Brothers Flex Tickets.


----------



## Talisman (Sep 23, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> Is that new? All the stuff I saw just had Bromley, Magic, Stratton, Bush, Snow, Sunapee, Ascutney, and Okemo. The offerings didn't exactly get the blood pumping or make me reconsider a season pass but $50 Stowe tickets and Jay at $37 (below even my minimum season pass break even point) with a few Burkes at $35 and a Bush or two might have me reconsidering a season pass for a club membership with prepaid vouchers instead. :-o



Yes, my club just sent out the "Northern Tier" information this week.  The orders have to be in by October 1st for my club so there isn't much time.  I like the variety the club bulk tickets provide.


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 23, 2009)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Potter Brothers Flex Tickets.


Cool.  I've used them in the past.


----------



## billski (Sep 23, 2009)

Talisman said:


> More CT Ski Council Deals
> 
> Northern Tier bulk discount tickets good any day:
> 
> ...



which clubs offer these resorts?  I went through about 5 CSC clubs and they were only offering things like southern VT.


----------



## Talisman (Sep 23, 2009)

billski said:


> which clubs offer these resorts?  I went through about 5 CSC clubs and they were only offering things like southern VT.



I know Nutmeg, Alstom, Newington and New Haven are offering the tickets.  The letter I saw was from the president of the CSC.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 23, 2009)

I ain't gonna be able to dish out cash for vouchers at this point so I think I will be going the season pass route after all. Wish I had cash on hand but needing to get S a new car and take care of some other financial arrangements is leaving me loading up the credit card for only the second time in my life.


----------



## frozencorn (Sep 25, 2009)

This is exciting. Can't wait to see if their prices are as fair as some of the others I've found on Liftopia: 

Among the new resorts to sign on this year:

■Whistler/Blackcomb, BC
■Killington, VT
■Mammoth, CA
■Winter Park, CO
■Copper Mountain, CO
■Stowe, VT

http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/09/2...llion-for-variable-ski-resort-ticket-pricing/


----------



## billski (Sep 25, 2009)

frozencorn said:


> This is exciting. Can't wait to see if their prices are as fair as some of the others I've found on Liftopia:
> 
> Among the new resorts to sign on this year:
> 
> ...


 
Don't get too excited.  Often the uber-exclusive resorts only offer packaged deals, not just a lift ticket by itself.  I hope I'm wrong, but that's the way it played out over the past two seasons.


----------



## tcharron (Sep 25, 2009)

After reading that, just noticed they have tickets for Whiteface, Thanksgiving weekend, 29$.  :-D


----------



## OppositeGeorge (Sep 26, 2009)

Talisman said:


> I know Nutmeg, Alstom, Newington and New Haven are offering the tickets.  The letter I saw was from the president of the CSC.



Danbury is also.

These deals apparently were negotiated after the main voucher deals were made, and I bet a lot of clubs didn't get around to updating their web sites with the new offerings.


----------



## twinplanx (Sep 27, 2009)

tcharron said:


> After reading that, just noticed they have tickets for Whiteface, Thanksgiving weekend, 29$.  :-D



I might make it up that weekend. Do you think that rate will still be good a week or two prior to the holiday? I'm not sure how that site works, do they have a block of tickets and just sell till there gone, or what?


----------



## powhunter (Sep 29, 2009)

Good deal at Killington for Connecticut ski council members:


Killington Club Card

•	No blackout days.

•	Offered exclusively to ski club and ski council members.  Cards are picked up at the Killington Resort Center at Snowshed and you must present your club/council ID and a photo ID at that time.

•	Redeem up to 4 days at a time.  

•	4 days of skiing/riding for $199 plus tax if purchased by December 15, 2009.  
4 days of skiing/riding for $219 plus tax if purchased between December 16, 2009 and January 15, 2010.  

•	Reload in increments of 2, 3 or 4 additional days at the originally purchased price. 
o	If your first order was purchased by December 15, 2009, 2, 3 or 4 additional days at $49.95 per day plus tax

o	If your first order was purchased between December 16, 2009 and January 15, 2010, 2, 3 or 4 additional days may be purchased for $54.95 per day plus tax. 
. 
•	More information will be available at www.killington.com/clubcard in September 2009.


----------



## WJenness (Sep 29, 2009)

Those that hit the annual TJ Maxx annual ski sale...

Saw a sign while out at lunch that the annual ski sale starts next Thursday.

Usually good deals on goggles, gloves, and lots of other soft goods items. (I've had particularly good luck with base layers the past couple of years).

-w


----------



## OppositeGeorge (Sep 29, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Good deal at Killington for Connecticut ski council members:
> 
> •	No blackout days.
> -AND-
> •	Redeem up to 4 days at a time.



Between these liberal terms and the huge discounts on Stowe-area lodging during their Ski Club days, it looks like both The Big K and Stowe are getting ready for a tough season.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 30, 2009)

For those of you who have kids, Saddleback is offering a pretty cool program for k - 12 students who make fall honor roll.  If you are on it, a seasons pass is just $50.  Several of my students are going to get their pass as soon as their report cards are issued.  It was a huge motivator for one of my kids who went from a 0 in his honors history class to a 80 in a week.

Too bad they aren't extending a program like that for teachers. :-(


----------



## roark (Oct 2, 2009)

Got this years Ski Vermont order form in the mail today. Not sure why they don't publicize this deal more - not listed on the website, mail or fax only. IIRC prices are the same as last year: $125 for a 3pk, $200 for a 5pk. Single day, non-holiday tix or beginner packages. Can only be used once per mt (per pass - you can get 2 ski3 passes per person). Just over $40 per day for a combo like Stowe, Sugarbush, and Kmart is pretty solid compared to the walk up rates. Very good deal for a beginner regardless of where they use it.

If anyone wants I'll scan it Monday - shoot me a PM with your email.

ETA: No need to PM, see Andyzee's link below


----------



## tcharron (Oct 4, 2009)

Anyone looked at the Sundar River 50th Anniversary packages?

http://www.sundayriver.com/VacationPackages/SkiFreeRates.html

50 bucks ski and stay is the bomb.


----------



## billski (Oct 4, 2009)

*Okemo - 2009-10 standing deals*

*[FONT=&quot]Okemo Cares & Shares Food Drive Day[/FONT]* - Bring at least 3 non-perishable food items to the ticket window and ski/ride the entire day on December 6, 2009 for just $30. 

*January Tribute* - U.S. Military Veterans, Fire, Police and Ambulance Personnel - Okemo pays tribute to the United States Military Veterans, Police Officers, Firefighters and Ambulance personnel every Tuesday and Thursday during the month of January 2010, with a special half-price discount on lift tickets. When they show their ID card/badge and a photo ID at the Mountain Services Center at the Okemo Clock Tower base area or the Jackson Gore base area, qualified personnel will receive 50 percent off the price of an adult full-day, full price lift ticket. It's Okemo's way of saying "thank you" for all that our civil servants do!
  Tuesdays, January 5, 12, 19, 26
Thursdays, January 7, 14, 21, 28
*Big Game Sunday Solution* - Ski, ride, see the Big Game and save an extra $10. The Big Game Sunday Solution ticket takes another $10 off our already reduced Sunday Solution rate.  That means you can ski from 8 am to 1:30 pm for only $60 for Adults, $52 for Young Adults and Seniors, and $37 for Juniors. Valid only on Big Game Sunday, February 7, 2010.

*Monday Morning Quarterback:*  Ski or ride for $1 per point on Monday, February 8th!  Here is how it works:  the lift ticket rate on this Monday only will be equal to the combined score of the two teams in the Big Game.  (ex. Team A scores 17, Team B scores 14 - so a lift ticket is just $31!)  Attention trivia buffs: the lowest combined score was 21 in 1973!  (Ticket price not to exceed $59.)

*April Fools Food Drive* - Bring any 3 non-perishable food items to Okemo on Thursday, April 1, 2010 and ski the entire day for just $10!  All donations collected will be distributed to Black River Good Neighbors' food bank in Ludlow, VT.


----------



## bigbog (Oct 4, 2009)

tcharron said:


> Anyone looked at the Sundar River 50th Anniversary packages?
> http://www.sundayriver.com/VacationPackages/SkiFreeRates.html
> 50 bucks ski and stay is the bomb.



*T*....see the bottom of page....
All rates are per person per night, *based on max occ*, and do not include the tax and resort fees.


----------



## billski (Oct 4, 2009)

bigbog said:


> *T*....see the bottom of page....
> All rates are per person per night, *based on max occ*, and do not include the tax and resort fees.


   I see that all over the place on these lodging "deals".  That's why it has to be damn good before I see any point in posting it.  In general, I don't really see lodging "deals."


----------



## SKI-3PO (Oct 4, 2009)

Hunter:

Big Lift card - $39, buy before 11/1 and get a free unrestricted lift ticket
Big Lift card + 1 - $78 before 11/1 with 2 unrestricted lift tickets
3X card - $99 for 3 non-holiday lift tickets


----------



## nycskier (Oct 5, 2009)

We really need to make this thread a sticky!

And FYI for anyone planning a trip out West the Epic pass is $599 until November 22. No blackout dates and good for unlimited skiing in Vail, Beaver Creek, A-Basin, Keystone and Breckingridge in Colorado and Heavenly in Tahoe. With vail lift tickets running upwards of $80 it's a good investment if you know you are going to do a couple trips out West.


----------



## andyzee (Oct 7, 2009)

*Ski VT Discount Tix*

Good deal on tix to VT resorts, can't be used on typical blackout dates, or same resort twice. It's $125 for 3 tix and $200 for 5. 
You can find form here: http://www.noshitzone.com/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=223 Print it out and mail or fax it in.


----------



## TeleMac (Oct 7, 2009)

*3 day*

You can buy up to three 3-day passes per person. Limit of one 5-day pass p/p.


----------



## billski (Oct 7, 2009)

TeleMac said:


> You can buy up to three 3-day passes per person. Limit of one 5-day pass p/p.


 I just read it... two 3-days and one 5-day per person.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 7, 2009)

I need to get on the 3 day before the weekend as apparently they sell out fast.  This program specifically is why I chose not to go the club route this season.  I knew I wasn't going to be skiing more than a few days in VT.  Club options for NH are a joke in comparison to both club pricing and the SkiVT deal.  

Last year, the club made sense as I crabbed 8 days in VT for $240 including club membership.


----------



## salsgang (Oct 8, 2009)

Ski Maine Passbook (http://www.skimaine.com/deals) along with Maine's Winterkids program for 5th, 6th and 7th graders (http://www.winterkids.org/) is a terrific deal if you like to bounce around the Maine Mountains. This combination last year saved me over 50% off retail and we got out as a family over a dozen times.


----------



## tcharron (Oct 8, 2009)

salsgang said:


> Ski Maine Passbook (http://www.skimaine.com/deals) along with Maine's Winterkids program for 5th, 6th and 7th graders (http://www.winterkids.org/) is a terrific deal if you like to bounce around the Maine Mountains. This combination last year saved me over 50% off retail and we got out as a family over a dozen times.



Wow, wish SkiNH did 5,6, and 7th.  We only have 4th and 5th.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 10, 2009)

FYI -  If you have a midweek or black out pass to Killington this year.  You also get a free express card.  This is a good deal to fill for the black out days and weekends.


----------



## Skibum_dan (Oct 12, 2009)

*yowzas!*



WJenness said:


> Those that hit the annual TJ Maxx annual ski sale...
> 
> Saw a sign while out at lunch that the annual ski sale starts next Thursday.
> 
> ...




I scored some cloudvail pants marked down to $149 from $400. I had no idea you could get good technical stuff there. Shop for skiing stuff and spice racks..at the same time!!


----------



## skibum185 (Oct 12, 2009)

I grabbed some k2 hippy stinx off of craigslist for $200 and some scarpa T2 boot for $70 off of ebay. Best deal Iv ever gotten in terms of ski gear


----------



## Evmo (Oct 13, 2009)

twinplanx said:


> I might make it up that weekend. Do you think that rate will still be good a week or two prior to the holiday? I'm not sure how that site works, do they have a block of tickets and just sell till there gone, or what?


Hey Twinplanx,

Just saw this post, wanted to answer appropriately.  All of the deals are in blocks, so resorts can (and often do) sell out.  Whiteface tends to manage their prices pretty regularly in season, so keep an eye out for price changes. Let me know if you have any questions!

E


----------



## Sparky (Oct 15, 2009)

I can't find anything about the Stratton 10k giveaway. has anybody heard anything?


----------



## billski (Oct 15, 2009)

*Stratton*



Sparky said:


> I can't find anything about the Stratton 10k giveaway. has anybody heard anything?


Tthe last two came out in mid November and were run by a marketing company, which created a new URL each time.  I think they wait until their season pass deadlines are over.


----------



## chrisrunsi (Oct 15, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Good deal on tix to VT resorts, can't be used on typical blackout dates, or same resort twice. It's $125 for 3 tix and $200 for 5.
> You can find form here: http://www.noshitzone.com/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=223 Print it out and mail or fax it in.




Anyone else purchase these? I just sent my form in today via fax. Feels a little sketchy without a phone call or anything to verify your order has been processed.


----------



## frozencorn (Oct 16, 2009)

chrisrunsi said:


> Anyone else purchase these? I just sent my form in today via fax. Feels a little sketchy without a phone call or anything to verify your order has been processed.



Sent my fax last week, then shot an email off to info@skivermont.com a few days later. Got one back the next day confirming they received the fax, and that orders would be processed within 2 1/2 weeks, which is what the form says. So, all's good.


----------



## roark (Oct 16, 2009)

chrisrunsi said:


> Anyone else purchase these? I just sent my form in today via fax. Feels a little sketchy without a phone call or anything to verify your order has been processed.


 


frozencorn said:


> Sent my fax last week, then shot an email off to info@skivermont.com a few days later. Got one back the next day confirming they received the fax, and that orders would be processed within 2 1/2 weeks, which is what the form says. So, all's good.


Done it the last couple years... :idea: would be nice if the VSAA would join the 1990s and put up a web form.


----------



## billski (Oct 16, 2009)

frozencorn said:


> Sent my fax last week, then shot an email off to info@skivermont.com a few days later. Got one back the next day confirming they received the fax, and that orders would be processed within 2 1/2 weeks, which is what the form says. So, all's good.


I should do the same, good idea.


----------



## billski (Oct 16, 2009)

roark said:


> Done it the last couple years... :idea: would be nice if the VSAA would join the 1990s and put up a web form.



Agree, but I have learned not to complain about cheap.  My club does the same thing, but nobody wants to invest the time and short money.  It's all about the time to get it going correctly and feeling good it works right.


----------



## amf (Oct 16, 2009)

roark said:


> Done it the last couple years... :idea: would be nice if the VSAA would join the 1990s and put up a web form.



I think they intentionally do NOT put up a web form.  Kinda makes you do a little work for your fix.


----------



## chrisrunsi (Oct 16, 2009)

Just got an email back. They got it! Hooray!


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 18, 2009)

Liftopia and Ragged - 13 weekdays - 19 weekends Thanksgiving until Christmas. If they are open.


----------



## billski (Oct 18, 2009)

Smellytele said:


> Liftopia and Ragged - 13 weekdays - 19 weekends Thanksgiving until Christmas. If they are open.


 
19 gets you a reserved table on the deck, sno or nosno! :beer:


----------



## Ice Queen (Oct 19, 2009)

frozencorn said:


> Bought this last year. Will buy it again this year. Super deals. Can't recommend it enough.



I agree totally. Unbelievable deals, the card pays for itself the first time you use it. When I tell people about it on the lift I always have to tell them that it sounds too good to be true, but it's not!


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 19, 2009)

Well, I did it. I am no longer a season pass holder and trying to ski on the cheap this year with discounts. Already have the CHAD card and two SkiVT 3 cards and one 5 card. And of course, a Mad Card and some Mad Cash so probably 4-5 days at MRG. Debating a VT Travel Club Card, but will await mid-season to determine how quick I blow through my SkiVT Cards. Still hammering at Jay though with their Passport Card. I think this is going to be able to better spread me out and become a "wanderer" again and chase storms. More days in NH and ME since I am not tied down.

Most importantly, more touring which is free after the equipment investment! Should be a great season. Took me over a month of considering this to make a decision. And I still was not quite sure but the decision was forced today with last day for early rates on the season pass. Will be a bummer having to pay for tickets all the time, season pass is sweet not having to get in a ticket window line. But I think I can make this work for barely more than the cost of a season price when calculated out and have more options. Can't wait!!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 19, 2009)

Nice

Now if only NH would offer a similar deal to VT's ski3 and ski5.  I purchased 1 ski3 and can usually score a $50 or cheaper Stowe ticket through friends up there.  As a weekend skier, the only real deal I got in NH are Sunday liftopia deals at Wildcat.  Sunday NH resident at Sunapee isn't bad at $32 to bang some bumps on Goose.

Hopefully central NH gets hammered again like the past two seasons to keep me entertained at Ragged as my guess is over 50% of my days will be there this winter.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 19, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> Well, I did it. I am no longer a season pass holder and trying to ski on the cheap this year with discounts. Already have the CHAD card
> 
> What 2 tickets did you get with the CHAD card?


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 19, 2009)

I think the reason NH does not offer the same deals as VT are two-fold. First, VT is over priced compared to NH. I suspect that VT can offer more discounts because they already have inflated their day ticket rate to absurdity at many mountains. The other reason I think is that NH has a captive day trip market with Boston metro, the northern suburbs, and SoNH inside the 101 Belt. Whereas VT relies more on bed base and less on day tickets. Two really different markets.

Cannon used to have tons of discounts but those got discarded about a half dozen years ago. You got to rely on your mid-week deals in NH. Twofers, resident days, car loads, etc. And then you have your second tier mountains that offer great skiing at a great price like Black, Crotch, Tenney, etc. I don't include Ragged or Sunapee because, IMO, they are really over priced for what they are and not great prices. And you got the third tier like Dartmouth, Balsalms, Whaleback, etc. that are really really cheap. So NH is already well priced. You only notice the lack of discounts and deals with the big five (Cannon, Wildcat, Bretton, Loon, and Waterville).

How about Maine? I don't hear much for deals going on with Sunday River and Sugarloaf. But every single other ski area in Maine seems to be a REALLY good deal. Again, priced at what they should be priced at rather than relying on over priced tickets to subsidize discounts.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 19, 2009)

Smellytele said:


> What 2 tickets did you get with the CHAD card?


I have not received anything yet but the web site said that I will get a Black ticket and one other. I requested Mount Abram. If that was not available, I requested Saddleback or Magic.


----------



## rocojerry (Oct 20, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> I have not received anything yet but the web site said that I will get a Black ticket and one other. I requested Mount Abram. If that was not available, I requested Saddleback or Magic.



If you hear what the deal is for 09-10, definately interested.  I'd buy one now if they had the same deals as last year.


----------



## tarponhead (Oct 21, 2009)

Belleayre:
$25 Lift Tickets
One Friday every month
Dec. 11, Jan. 15, Feb. 12, 
March 12 & April 2


----------



## skigearguy (Oct 21, 2009)

Cochrans has snowmaking! $330 for a family (of any size) seasons pass before dec 1. $20 a day. this place has produced some of the best skiers from the east! Great for kids.
www.cochranskiarea.com


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 22, 2009)

Need deals on Sugarloaf! Only place I can find none!


----------



## WJenness (Oct 23, 2009)

Today's groupon.com deal:

Bretton woods lift ticket for $45 (normal window rate $74)

www.groupon.com/boston

edit: there are blackout dates: Not valid 12/26/09-1/3/10 and 2/13-2/21/10. 

-w


----------



## billski (Oct 24, 2009)

*CHAD: 50 smackers for Ragged, Tenney, Pats*

Our club received this yesterday.   Not only is it a worthy charity ,but for 50 smackers you've got a ticket to Ragged, Pats and Tenney.
Includes a viewing of the latest Warren Miller flick.



From: Suzanne Lentell
  Email: @snhu.edu
  Subject: Volunteer of CHaD-Childrens Hospital Dartmouth in manchester

  Message:
  We are hosting a charity event to raise money for Kristen's Gift (pediatric oncology) at the Palace Theater in manchester. These VIP tickets come with ski tickets and other goodies, so if you are interested and could pass this on to anyone interested in your team that would be great.
  It is for a great cause.

  SUNDAY, NOVEMBER 15th at 4:00 PM   PALACE THEATRE, MANCHESTER, NH

  HELP US MAKE THIS OUR 12TH STRAIGHT SELLOUT!  PLEASE PASS THIS EMAIL ALONG TO OTHERS. 

  WE VE ADDED ITEMS TO OUR GOODIE BAGS   THEY RE WORTH A LOT MORE THAN THE TICKET COST!

  DON T WAIT - CALL THE PALACE THEATRE FOR YOU TICKETS TODAY (603-668-5588) 

  ALL PROCEEDS GO TO KRISTEN S GIFT - HELPING NEW HAMPSHIRE KIDS FIGHT CANCER AT CHaD, CHILDREN S HOSPITAL AT DARTMOUTH-HITCHCOCK



  All tickets are sold ONLY through the Palace Theatre Box Office at 80 Hanover St. You can call to order @ 603-668-5588.



  We have TWO ticket prices for this event:



  $25.00 Tickets

   Each $25 ticket includes:

            A 2 for 1 pass to Ragged Mountain ($50.00 value!)

            T-Bones Scratch Ticket (win from $8 to $50 in food!)

            Coupon for Kick Boxing Lesson

            Corona I-Pod Sock

            10 Percent off coupon from Modell s Sporting Goods



  $50.00 VIP Tickets (limited quantity)

  Each VIP ticket comes with:

            THREE ski lift tickets (One each for; Ragged Mountain, Tenney Mountain and Pat's Peak - a $140.00 value!)

            Jillian s Weekend Admission Ticket

            T-Bones Scratch ticket (win from $8 to $50 in food!)

            Two-week personal workout from Next Level Performance

            10 Percent off coupon from Modell s Sporting Goods

            Entry to TWO PRIVATE apres-event parties at Penuche s and Ignite Bar & Grille (Includes complimentary food, a wine tasting, the Pats-Colts game on their televisions and more!) 



  For more info (or to make a donation,give an auction item, etc.) send email to: toby.trudel@hitchcock.org or call 629-1862 or go to www.kristensgift.com.


----------



## jaytrem (Oct 26, 2009)

My Descente Passport jacket arrived the other day.  That's the one that comes with a bunch of free lift tickets.  Areas are listed here...  

http://www.descente.com/product/271018/D0-8358/_/Course_Jacket

I paid $219 from a shop in Minnesota called Joe's Sporting Goods.  They should have another sale coming in November.  There are a few other places that also have the jackets at discounted prices.  The large is running a little larger this year, at 5' 10" and a fit 170, I probably could use a medium.  Last year the large was perfect.  Anyway, I'll just go over the Northeastern coupons and if anybody has any question on others, just ask.

Windham - No blackout days listed.

Hunter - No blackout days listed.

Wachusett - No blackout days listed.

Nashoba - No blackout days listed.

Jay Peak - No blackout days listed, I used on a holiday last year.

Bretton Woods - No blackout days listed, I used on a holiday last year.

Mont Saint-Sauveur - No blackout days listed, good at any of their 6 ski areas .

Sunday River - No blackout days listed.  Might also be good at Sugarloaf.  I only say this because on the back of the book it's listed as a Sunday River/Sugarloaf ticket.  Probably a good idea to call or email before trying to use it there.

Holiday Valley - Blackout Dec 24 - Dec 31

Waterville Valley - *Appears to only be a 2 for 1*, balckout Dec 26 - Jan 1, Jan 19 - Jan 21, Feb 16 - Feb 24.

Westerns with blackouts - Alpine Meadows, Big Sky, Bear Valley, Mission Ridge.

The rest should be good anytime.

If everything goes absolutly perfect I would get to use 17 of them.  That's $12.88 a day.  Doubt that will happen, but I can dream.


----------



## chrisrunsi (Oct 26, 2009)

The page description says SR/SL


----------



## jaytrem (Oct 26, 2009)

chrisrunsi said:


> The page description says SR/SL



Yeah, but the voucher in the book doesn't mention anything about Sugarloaf.  Almost everytime I used a voucher last year the person at the desk had never seen them before.  So it might be alittle tricky to convince somebody at Sugarloaf to give you a free ticket for something that doesn't have their name on it.  

There was typo for Bear Valley, CA last year.  Said it was good for a children's ticket.  They were suprised and said it won't be a problem to get an adult ticket.  I printed out the email just in case, better safe than sorry.  Had no problems, the lady even gave me back my voucher for some reason.  Didn't get a chance to reuse it though.


----------



## Vince (Oct 27, 2009)

Found a rather non descript blue (Winter Go Play New England Map) brochure the other day at Sports Authority in Woburn MA. Full of cut out coupons (no card to buy). Found near the back entrance in the rack with all the other travel brochures. If you text NEWENGLAND to 71297 they text about 2 offers/ads per day to your phone.

2 for 1 Sugarbush (midweek non Holiday)
2 for 1 Jay  non holiday
2 for 1 Smuggs non holiday
$20 Hunter non h
2 for 1 Stratton on Tuesdays/ $10 off other weekdays
An ad for $38 at Gore or Whiteface when you bring a can of Coca Cola in on Wednesdays
$65 Okemo learn to ski. Non h
$5 off Nashoba
$10 off Burke non h
$44 Bromley Tuesday lift and lunch


----------



## rocojerry (Oct 28, 2009)

Vince said:


> Found a rather non descript blue (Winter Go Play New England Map) brochure the other day at Sports Authority in Woburn MA. Full of cut out coupons (no card to buy). Found near the back entrance in the rack with all the other travel brochures. If you text NEWENGLAND to 71297 they text about 2 offers/ads per day to your phone.
> 
> 2 for 1 Sugarbush (midweek non Holiday)
> 2 for 1 Jay  non holiday
> ...



Awesome.  Hope I find one of those


----------



## hockeylax (Oct 29, 2009)

I just googled Winter Go Play New England Map and the first thing that came up was a pdf link to the offer. 

http://massachusetts.ettractions.com/storage/location/pdf/Go%20Play%20Map%20Winter%202009-final.pdf

Looks like you just need to text to redeem the offers.  I'd be curious though if that means its a limit of one per phone number for each offer.  Either way it puts Smuggs, Sugarbush, and Jay Peak at under $40 if you have someone to go with or meet someone in line.


----------



## pepperdawg (Oct 29, 2009)

hockeylax said:


> I just googled Winter Go Play New England Map and the first thing that came up was a pdf link to the offer.
> 
> http://massachusetts.ettractions.com/storage/location/pdf/Go%20Play%20Map%20Winter%202009-final.pdf
> 
> Looks like you just need to text to redeem the offers.  I'd be curious though if that means its a limit of one per phone number for each offer.  Either way it puts Smuggs, Sugarbush, and Jay Peak at under $40 if you have someone to go with or meet someone in line.



Thx for the PDF.    Saves trying to locate a HC.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 29, 2009)

*Can you just print it out?*



hockeylax said:


> I just googled Winter Go Play New England Map and the first thing that came up was a pdf link to the offer.
> 
> http://massachusetts.ettractions.com/storage/location/pdf/Go%20Play%20Map%20Winter%202009-final.pdf
> 
> Looks like you just need to text to redeem the offers.  I'd be curious though if that means its a limit of one per phone number for each offer.  Either way it puts Smuggs, Sugarbush, and Jay Peak at under $40 if you have someone to go with or meet someone in line.



Can you just print it out?


----------



## chrisrunsi (Oct 29, 2009)

I think you actually need to brochure. I used the Hunter tickets last year and tried to make copies. Ticket window wasn't accepting them.


----------



## roark (Oct 29, 2009)

^^ several of the deals in that brochure are cell phone texts anyway


----------



## chrisrunsi (Oct 30, 2009)

When you text, all you get are updates on what the "deals" on their webpage are. Like when I texted the Hunter deal, all I got was a text reminding me that you can buy a big lift card. You need the brochure for the coupons on there.


----------



## Greg (Nov 2, 2009)

http://news.alpinezone.com/66203/


----------



## WJenness (Nov 2, 2009)

Greg said:


> http://news.alpinezone.com/66203/



That's a pretty sweet deal now that they've added a lift ticket to it. It was the same price the past couple of years with no lift ticket.

-w


----------



## billski (Nov 2, 2009)

WJenness said:


> That's a pretty sweet deal now that they've added a lift ticket to it. It was the same price the past couple of years with no lift ticket.
> 
> -w



My premonition leads me to think we'll see more deals this year than last, not just at Boyne, but everywhere.  Partly due to the economy and partly due to the signals like this that I'm already seeing.  Typical marketing behavior - don't change the entry price point, but add goodies to it.   I suspect one of the bigger improvements will be in the ski and stay packages.  Nothing worse than rooms with no bodies....


----------



## TeleMac (Nov 3, 2009)

*link to skiUtah.com's 6th grade snowpass application*

http://www.skiutah.com/winter/locals/6th_grade_snowpass/index.html


----------



## roark (Nov 8, 2009)

Price Chopper 'ski any 3' 
https://www2.pricechopper.com/orderform/skipass.shtml
* Family Mountain Passbook ski vouchers may be redeemed for a lift ticket at Wachusett Mountain, Belleayre Mountain, Mount Sunapee, Ski Sundown, Windham Mountain, Jiminy Peak, West Mountain or Pico Mountain Sunday-Friday, non-holiday, thru end of season, Spring 2010. Big Mountain Passbook ski vouchers may be redeemed for a lift ticket at Gore Mountain, Okemo, Whiteface, Smuggler's Notch or Mount Snow. Sunday-Friday, non-holiday, thru end of season, Spring 2010. (For specific end of season dates, please contact mountain directly.) Cannot be combined with any other discount offer. Non-refundable. Cannot be resold. No cash value. Non-transferable. Not valid on the following dates: December 24, 2009 - January 3, 2010; January 16-18; February 13-21, 2010.


----------



## Evmo (Nov 9, 2009)

Hey guys,  

We are working hard to add more resorts on *Liftopia*, but there are a handful of amazing deals on there now.  Some of you already have purchased the Ragged tix for $12, there are Jay Peak tix for about the same price, as well as Jiminy for $25, Wildcat for $28, etc...

Thanks for your patience while we work on more!


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 9, 2009)

I just noticed that Cannon updated their web page to indicate that "The Big Easy" coupons are no longer valid. I remember skiing with these at Cannon about a half dozen years ago or so. They could be found in those vacation guide books at NH rest areas. I would stock pile a dozen or so for the season and clip them out for two for one skiing any day of the year. Folks must have still been using them because there is no expiration date but they listed it on the web site as no longer valid.

Cannon had a few frequent skier programs through the years as well. First there was the card in which you got a free day after paying for either five full days or ten half days. Then the bumped it up to 10 days any way you pay or something like that. Now their best offering is the 10 pack which I think is more expense than a resident season pass.

Got to looking at their prices today and noticed that they are up to $66 weekend. I think they were around $45 for a weekend about seven years ago or so as I recall. Pretty big jump. They really pump themselves up as a great "value" but the only value I see at Cannon are their Tues/Thurs two-fers and Wednesday residents day. Cannon used to always be a few bucks under Wildcat and now they are consistently a buck or two over The Cat.

I guess I am just bitter because I will need to pay full price at Cannon this year. Ah, well, here is hoping for lots of mid-week dumps in NH! Any leads on weekend discounts at Cannon appreciated but they really bottled that stuff up at Cannon and I rarely see weekend discounts any more and I will be damned if I am going to pay $66 to ski any where unless it is a monster powder day that does not hit someplace I have a discount for.


----------



## tcharron (Nov 9, 2009)

Evmo said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> We are working hard to add more resorts on *Liftopia*, but there are a handful of amazing deals on there now.  Some of you already have purchased the Ragged tix for $12, there are Jay Peak tix for about the same price, as well as Jiminy for $25, Wildcat for $28, etc...
> 
> Thanks for your patience while we work on more!



Thanks for the update!  I love the site, really the ONLY thing missing is ONE thing.  The popup map to see deals on other days for a given resort is great.  What would be ANOTHER big help, is the ability to present the map with a mouseover on days for, say, any resorts in vermont, or even the enter northeast.  Many times I don't have a specific day in mind, but I have a weekend in mind for anything in driving distance.

OH, even better!  A 'Show me deals at my favorite mountains' calender!


----------



## amf (Nov 9, 2009)

Just got my Catamount Trail  membership booklet... for downhill skiers Bromley, Bolton, Smuggs, & Stratton all have 2-for-1 deals while Jay has one half price ticket.  Most have the usual blackout dates, & Stratton & Smuggs are limited to midweek.  Unfortunately, Sugarbush is not included this year.  Bromley is $10 midweek.  These coupons are good for one use only, but they are a nice benefit of membership.


----------



## billski (Nov 10, 2009)

*Pico tickets for $35*

Prepurchase Pico tickets for 35 smackers. Deadline December 11, 2009.
Purchase up to 4 transferable ticket vouchers.
Usual blackout periods apply: Xmas-NY, MLK and Presidents Week.


http://picomountain.com/winter/rates/Pico_35/index.html/

Peak ticket price: $59 (corrected)


----------



## billski (Nov 10, 2009)

*Killington Club Card*

Join a Ski Club and hit Killington for cheap, with their "Club Card"
-  Prepurchase four tix before 12/15 for $200 - $50 smacks a ticket.
- $220 before Jan 15th.
- Reloadable at original price
- NO Blackout Dates
- does not appear to be transferable

http://www.killington.com/winter/plan/clubcard/index.html/

I spoke with K. Sales about it last week.  It was around last year, but not promoted.  This is the first evidence of an attitude turn-around, and they know they need it.  Check out the Pico pre-purchase offering too.


----------



## billski (Nov 10, 2009)

*Bump on Magic Pre-purchase*

Bump for a good cause:

Three (3) lift tickets valid all season long with no blackout days for only $120.00!! Magic 3-Packs must be purchased before December 1, 2009


That is $40 each vs $52 walk up weekend/holiday.
​


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Nov 10, 2009)

billski said:


> Prepurchase Pico tickets for 35 smackers. Deadline December 11, 2009.
> Purchase up to 4 transferable ticket vouchers.
> Usual blackout periods apply: Xmas-NY, MLK and Presidents Week.
> 
> ...



thanks for posting this.


----------



## billski (Nov 10, 2009)

*Black Mountain*

*THURSDAY*: Breakfast Club.  55 and up ski all day for $20.00 includes breakfast and a black mountain travel mug.

Next year, I'm in!  
But I won't waste my time on the breakfast.  I'll go for the Chili later...


----------



## billski (Nov 11, 2009)

*Smugglers offsite vouchers*

*Discount Ticket Locations* 

Visit one of the following locations to purchase a Lift Ticket and Save!  

Vouchers that are valid any day during the 2009/10 Winter Season can be purchased at these shops for $50 per Adult Lift Ticket, and $40 per Youth (age 6 - 18) Lift Ticket. You will save $12 per adult ticket, and $6 per youth ticket (based on Regular Season Rates).

http://www.smuggs.com/pages/winter/skiride/lift-ticket-discounts.php


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 11, 2009)

roark said:


> Price Chopper 'ski any 3'
> https://www2.pricechopper.com/orderform/skipass.shtml
> * Family Mountain Passbook ski vouchers may be redeemed for a lift ticket at Wachusett Mountain, Belleayre Mountain, Mount Sunapee, Ski Sundown, Windham Mountain, Jiminy Peak, West Mountain or Pico Mountain Sunday-Friday, non-holiday, thru end of season, Spring 2010. Big Mountain Passbook ski vouchers may be redeemed for a lift ticket at Gore Mountain, Okemo, Whiteface, Smuggler's Notch or Mount Snow. Sunday-Friday, non-holiday, thru end of season, Spring 2010. (For specific end of season dates, please contact mountain directly.) Cannot be combined with any other discount offer. Non-refundable. Cannot be resold. No cash value. Non-transferable. Not valid on the following dates: December 24, 2009 - January 3, 2010; January 16-18; February 13-21, 2010.


Nice deal. I remember that one from before but I have never taken advantage of it. Would be interesting to do a Whiteface & Gore run on the cheap as their day ticket prices are quite expensive. And then I would have an extra Smuggs ticket to burn, hmmmmm. Always wanted to try Whiteface...


----------



## roark (Nov 11, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> Nice deal. I remember that one from before but I have never taken advantage of it. Would be interesting to do a Whiteface & Gore run on the cheap as their day ticket prices are quite expensive. And then I would have an extra Smuggs ticket to burn, hmmmmm. Always wanted to try Whiteface...


I haven't either. I've always wanted to get back to WF and Gore - haven't been since I was  this big  . A bit of a haul from NH but not a bad idea...


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 11, 2009)

Question about the Price Chopper deal.  Can you ski the same mountain for all 3 or do you have to switch it up?  I couldn't find that info on the website.  I'd be interested in a day at Pico and two at Sunapee off that deal


----------



## patricsaint (Nov 12, 2009)

jaytrem said:


> My Descente Passport jacket arrived the other day.  That's the one that comes with a bunch of free lift tickets.  Areas are listed here...
> 
> http://www.descente.com/product/271018/D0-8358/_/Course_Jacket
> 
> I paid $219 from a shop in Minnesota called Joe's Sporting Goods.  They should have another sale coming in November.  There are a few other places that also have the jackets at discounted prices.  The large is running a little larger this year, at 5' 10" and a fit 170, I probably could use a medium.  Last year the large was perfect.  Anyway, I'll just go over the Northeastern coupons and if anybody has any question on others, just ask.



Just ordered my jacket from Joes for $219! They started another 3 day sale today (11-12) and it still includes the passport with up to 40 free lift tickets!
I needed a new jacket really bad so this should work out great for me.
Thanks for the tip jaytrem!


----------



## zinger3000 (Nov 12, 2009)

*Ski 3 Vermont*



frozencorn said:


> Sent my fax last week, then shot an email off to info@skivermont.com a few days later. Got one back the next day confirming they received the fax, and that orders would be processed within 2 1/2 weeks, which is what the form says. So, all's good.



I faxed in my order last week, but got a reply today that they're already sold out!

Anyone know when they start selling these so I'll be prepared for next year?

Guess I'll get a Price Chopper Ski Any 3 - plus 20¢ off per gallon of gas in conjunction with their FuelAdvantage program.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 12, 2009)

I sent my check to skivermont on October 1st or there abouts.  I received my passes this week.


----------



## roark (Nov 13, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> I sent my check to skivermont on October 1st or there abouts.  I received my passes this week.


my card was charged a couple weeks ago.... still waiting...


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 13, 2009)

roark said:


> my card was charged a couple weeks ago.... still waiting...


Same. And same with my CHAD card, Mad Card/Cash, etc. I think most of these places are still working through the logistics of sending out a ton of mail or perhaps waiting for the cards to go to the shop. I am sure we will see them soon. No rush, not like I will be using any of these cards during the early season.


----------



## billski (Nov 13, 2009)

roark said:


> my card was charged a couple weeks ago.... still waiting...


i got mine from skivt a week ago.  drop them a note they are responsive.


----------



## frozencorn (Nov 13, 2009)

Mine came Nov. 1. Agreed, drop them an email. They'll get back to you pretty quickly.


----------



## chrisrunsi (Nov 13, 2009)

roark said:


> my card was charged a couple weeks ago.... still waiting...



same here. I sent mine in Oct 16th and was charged a few days later. I email them on monday and the said they are up to mail October 14th passes. A week prior they told me they were sending October 12th passes.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 13, 2009)

they're definitely a bit slow at skivt in processing things.  When I sent in my check, it was over two weeks before they deposited it.  That's a big pet peeve of mine.  I send you a check?  Please deposit it right away or within a couple of days.


----------



## WJenness (Nov 13, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> they're definitely a bit slow at skivt in processing things.  When I sent in my check, it was over two weeks before they deposited it.  That's a big pet peeve of mine.  I send you a check?  Please deposit it right away or within a couple of days.



Agreed... My landlord always deposits the rent check on the 15th.

Kind of annoying to have to remember that when budgeting all the time.

-w


----------



## billski (Nov 16, 2009)

*Go to the Dark Side - Okemo*

Free Learn to Ski or Ride for beginners.  Approx Dec 1-20th, Okemo.  Includes Lesson, Equipment and lower mountain ticket.


----------



## St. Bear (Nov 16, 2009)

*Wildcat - $9 Lift Ticket Fridays*

I noticed that Wildcat has their $9 Lift Ticket Fridays listed on their events calendar.  I'm pretty sure that last year, they only had their anniversary date in Jan planned in advance, and the others were late marketing additions.


12/18/09

1/22/10

2/26/10

3/26/10


----------



## billski (Nov 16, 2009)

*Bromley discount tix prepurchase by Nov 30, 2009 min 5*

*Purchase Value TKTS by 11/30/09!*

Bromley offers one-day weekend/holiday Value TKTS for Adults, Teens and Juniors. Simply purchase your tickets before November 30, 2009, and save $14 off an Adult Holiday Ticket, $10 off a Teen Holiday Ticket, and $8 off a Junior holiday ticket.

Value TKTS are easy to use, are fully transferable, and cut the time it takes to obtain your lift tickets. There is a minimum order of five Value TKTS. *Tickets can be any combination of Adult, Teen, Junior, 1-Day tickets, but you must order at least 5 tickets*


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 16, 2009)

*Working Advantage Ski Tickets*

Looks like they are about to go online from the email I got:



> COMING SOON - Free Shipping on Ski Tickets Friday, 11/20 thru Monday, 11/23.



The list:


> Aspen/Snowmass (CO)  Available for purchase soon
> Attitash Mountain (Bartlett, NH)  Available for purchase soon
> Bear Valley Mountain Resort (CA)  Not currently available
> Beaver Creek (CO)  Check back next season
> ...


----------



## severine (Nov 16, 2009)

I realize it's not a huge draw, but you can get 1/2 off certificates for Woodbury (actually more than 1/2 off) on 106.9 WCCC's website:
http://store.wccc.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=12&products_id=91



> Woodbury Ski Area - $50 Value Lift Ticket
> Your Price: $21.00
> Lift Ticket good for any day/anytime skiing or riding or tubing.
> 
> ...


----------



## billski (Nov 18, 2009)

*Whiteface Ski Club Days 2009-10*

http://www.whiteface.com/groups/images/club_appreciation.pdf


----------



## frozencorn (Nov 20, 2009)

Bought my CHAD card at the Boston ski show last night. Came with a Black lift ticket and I got to choose a second. Went with Saddleback. Not a bad little score for $30.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 20, 2009)

frozencorn said:


> Bought my CHAD card at the Boston ski show last night. Came with a Black lift ticket and I got to choose a second. Went with Saddleback. Not a bad little score for $30.


Did they actually have the card and tickets at the show? I paid over a month ago and still have not got mine.


----------



## frozencorn (Nov 20, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> Did they actually have the card and tickets at the show? I paid over a month ago and still have not got mine.



Yup. In hand. I'd say give em a holler.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 20, 2009)

frozencorn said:


> Yup. In hand. I'd say give em a holler.



Email sent. I paid a month and a half ago and have not seen anything in the mail. Thanks for the heads up!!!


----------



## frozencorn (Nov 20, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> Email sent. I paid a month and a half ago and have not seen anything in the mail. Thanks for the heads up!!!



Also new now is that the Black mid-week is considered Sunday-Thursday. Score.


----------



## Katahdin (Nov 20, 2009)

*1/2 price Magic, Ascutney, Ragged, Black, Tenney.*

1/2 price lift tickets to Magic, Ascutney, Ragged, Black, and Tenney.  Less than 50 of each available.

http://www.wblm.com/goout.asp?u=http://cbpme.incentrev.com/


----------



## billski (Nov 20, 2009)

good one.  move me to skiing on the cheap thread!


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 23, 2009)

SierraSnowboard.com


> Powered by Community
> Seven Days of Giveaways
> All you have to do to enter, is be logged in!
> 
> ...


----------



## jaytrem (Nov 23, 2009)

The Shell 2 for 1 (gas station) deals just came out.  They've expanded the program again.  This year they've  added a couple California places (Shasta, Northstar, Sierra Tahoe), and a whole bunch of Michigan.  They've also gone back to Shell for the Colorado areas, last year it was Phillips 66 for some reason.  

Anyway, the deal is you buy 1 tank of gas and you get a voucher for 2 for 1 skiing.  Most places are a specific day of the week, but a few of them are Sun-Fri.  Also, every time I've ever tried to use other customers reciepts the gas station folks were always cool with it.  

Enjoy...

http://skifreedeals.com/resort


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 4, 2009)

Bruins Skate & Ski Pack: 2 Tickets, 2 Lifts, $200. Not a bad deal:
http://bruins.nhl.com/club/page.htm?id=38915

Essentially $50 each for two tickets to a bruins game and two tickets to Loon. Pretty good deal if you like the Bruins and Loon and have a buddy or S/O or is also down.


----------



## WJenness (Dec 4, 2009)

Neat promo.

Have a NE pass though, so likely won't take advantage of that.

good post though.

-w


----------



## polski (Dec 5, 2009)

Parents of young kids: I'm sure the usual SkiNH freebies for 4th and 5th graders have been discussed before. Here's another reason not to miss out: My older boy got the 5th grade passbook last year and yesterday in the mail we got vouchers for three lift tickets for him for non-holiday use at most NH ski areas - an unannounced (AFAIK) program SkiNH is doing for 6th graders. (And my younger son is in 4th grade and completing the required project for his free passbook, so we've got some mighty cheap NH ski days coming up this season.)


----------



## xfactor58 (Dec 6, 2009)

I was at Okemo this weekend, and for buying a lift ticket i got a coupon for a $39 lift ticket in January, pretty good deal i think, not sure how long there running these coupons for though.


----------



## abc (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks for someone posting about the Descente jacket with the free lift tickets deal. I happened to need a new jacket so I went hunting for one...

What I found is Ski Haus at Brewster is having some of them ON SALE at a substantial discount. The "Course" jacket listed for $275 was on sale at $179!

Got myself one yesterday... (I think I took the only x-s one, so only "normal to large" size ones are left...  )


----------



## neil (Dec 7, 2009)

Sorry if this has already been posted, but you can get this New England map that has coupons in it for free at http://ettractions.com/store.php?cat=19


----------



## chrisrunsi (Dec 8, 2009)

you can send them an email. I think it's ctm marketing group and request flyers. I got 5 in about 2 weeks.


----------



## polski (Dec 9, 2009)

Via SKIVT-L, Pricechopper passbooks - 3 vouchers non-Saturday/non-holiday for $107 incl s/h for Wachusett, Belleayre, Sunapee, Sundown, Windham, Jiminy, West or Pico Mountain; $137 Gore, Okemo, Whiteface, Smuggs or Mount Snow. 

Website says until Dec 12 but SKIVT-L poster said through end of year.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 9, 2009)

neil said:


> Sorry if this has already been posted, but you can get this New England map that has coupons in it for free at http://ettractions.com/store.php?cat=19



There are some jackasses selling the individual coupons on ebay. Anything for a buck!


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 12, 2009)

I like snowboards, i just like them better when they aren't around  

no real issues except for the side scraping down the hill, sitting in the middle of a trail and some of the other isses that have have been mentioned, but to each his own, at least they are outside experiencing mother natures....IMOP, there is nothing sweeter than a snowboarder who knows what they are doing and can lay down some lines (esp the hardbooters)....there was something nice about skiing mrg and deer valley w/o boarders though....


----------



## reefer (Dec 12, 2009)

Reminder tomorrow (12/13) is Okemo's "cares and shares" day. A few cans of food, or toy, or new clothing, gets you a lift ticket for $25.00. Probably a day of "fast" groomers. My son Mike and I are heading up just to get outside for the day....................


----------



## billski (Dec 13, 2009)

*Bolton Pre-xmas $15 tix*

The Happy Holidays Week at Bolton Valley is an annual December tradition where we drop lift ticket prices to $15 per day. This year's Happy Holidays Week will be December 14th through the 18th. So come to Bolton Valley and ski for just $15. 

http://boltonvalley.com/tickets_passes/happy_holidays/


----------



## jrad1110 (Dec 13, 2009)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> I like snowboards, i just like them better when they aren't around
> 
> no real issues except for the side scraping down the hill, sitting in the middle of a trail and some of the other isses that have have been mentioned, but to each his own, at least they are outside experiencing mother natures....IMOP, there is nothing sweeter than a snowboarder who knows what they are doing and can lay down some lines (esp the hardbooters)....there was something nice about skiing mrg and deer valley w/o boarders though....



Not sure what this has to do with skiing on the cheap. And I think that skiers bother snowboarders as much snowboarders bother skiers. I've seen skiers be just as rude as everyone feels snowboarders are but for some reason it'll still be the boarders that are the rude ones. I guess thats what comes with the younger sport that more younger people like. Can't we all get along? I wouldn't mind a skier free mtn though so i could see what thats like from the boarder side...


----------



## koko85 (Dec 14, 2009)

Any word on if Stratton is doing the 10K giveaway they have run the past few years? Would be pretty sweet - got at least one ticket a year for myself and my wife!


----------



## frozencorn (Dec 14, 2009)

koko85 said:


> Any word on if Stratton is doing the 10K giveaway they have run the past few years? Would be pretty sweet - got at least one ticket a year for myself and my wife!



Yeah, I've heard no word of it this year. What gives?


----------



## frozencorn (Dec 14, 2009)

It's $9 Friday at Wildcat this week, $10 for Black's opening day.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Dec 14, 2009)

Green Mountain Lodge in Wilmington NY. $54/pp/day for room and Whiteface lift tix. Tax included.


----------



## WJenness (Dec 14, 2009)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Green Mountain Lodge in Wilmington NY. $54/pp/day for room and Whiteface lift tix. Tax included.



Any idea when this offer goes through?

-w


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Dec 14, 2009)

WJenness said:


> Any idea when this offer goes through?
> 
> -w



Not sure, I ssupect Xmas. here's the link.

http://www.greenmtlodge.com/winterpackages.html


----------



## chrisrunsi (Dec 14, 2009)

That sandwich looks sooo good.

recreationconnection.com tons of deals on tickets.


----------



## JPTracker (Dec 14, 2009)

koko85 said:


> Any word on if Stratton is doing the 10K giveaway they have run the past few years? Would be pretty sweet - got at least one ticket a year for myself and my wife!



I asked someone at the ski show about it and they said they were discontinuing that promotion. I guess they finally realized that all it did was give away a lot of free tickets without much in return. Maybe the first couple years it brought some new people to the mountain but after a few years I don't see where they would benefit from it anymore.


----------



## St. Bear (Dec 14, 2009)

*Bolton Valley $15 Lift Tickets All Week*

Via their website.


> $15 Lift Tickets All Week. Happy Holidays.
> December 14, 2009 to December 18, 2009


----------



## Ski Diva (Dec 15, 2009)

This is pretty cool: Jiminy Peak is offering free lift tickets on Friday, December 18, to anyone who drives a hybrid! You have to get there before 10:30 to get the free ticket.


----------



## polski (Dec 15, 2009)

Via Twitter 



> @BostonSkiUpdate: Hit all three for $22.50? Hmm. RT @skiwildcat Friday is a time warp Tickets $9 @skiwildcat, $3.30 @CranmoreMtn, & $10 @SkiRideBlackMtn



edit: frozencorn had 2/3 of this ...


----------



## jrad1110 (Dec 15, 2009)

Ski Diva said:


> This is pretty cool: Jiminy Peak is offering free lift tickets on Friday, December 18, to anyone who drives a hybrid! You have to get there before 10:30 to get the free ticket.



Thats disappointing for me cause I will be there this friday before 10:30 and I do not drive a hybrid. I wonder if its one ticket per car or if its for everyone in the car. Either way i'm jealous.


----------



## billski (Dec 15, 2009)

frozencorn said:


> It's $9 Friday at Wildcat this week, $10 for Black's opening day.



There are actually three deals going down Friday Dec 18th 2009.  I'm planning a Trifecta.  the whole day is gonna cost $32.  I'll finally get my Cranmore pin.  Joiners?

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?p=489224#post489224


----------



## nycskier (Dec 17, 2009)

neil said:


> Sorry if this has already been posted, but you can get this New England map that has coupons in it for free at http://ettractions.com/store.php?cat=19



Thank you so much! I just got mine the other day! This is awesone! They mailed it to me for fee.

Coupons for $20 off Hunter, 2 for 1 at Jay Peak, Sugarbush and Smugglers Notch, free child ticket with purchase of an Adult at Whiteface and other great ski discounts! It is totally worth getting it!


----------



## billski (Dec 19, 2009)

*Black Mt. NH SATURDAY DEC 12 $10*

Ten bucks all day at Black.  Yesterday's opening day turned out to be a non-starter as they opted to groom the trails more instead of turning chairs.  So, they extended the $10 rate to the following day.  
BTW, Black was technically open yesterday - the platter pull was running.

- OOPS, FIX ME - DECEMBER 19TH


----------



## momonuts (Dec 20, 2009)

*Inexpensive Whiteface deals*

Check this link out to find discounted Whiteface Mt lift tickets and a nice place to stay
http://www.saranaclakeinn.com/hot_deals_room_specials.html


----------



## Rhody2Planker (Dec 21, 2009)

*Sugarloaf Ski Package Charity Auction*

Once again we will be auctioning a five day mid-week Sugarloaf ski package which includes lodging at our on-the mountain townhouse and eight full day lift tickets. All auction proceeds will go to benefit the 2009 Woonsocket, Rhode Island Milk Fund appeal. This is the 78th year for the appeal which helps provide assistance for struggling working families and senior citizens. The Milk Fund Appeal has a tax exempt Internal Revenue Code 501(c)(3)designation. 

The auction, which is run by radio station WOON 1240 AM, will close on the morning of 12/24/2009. For more information on the package and how to place your bid please go to the auction web site at: http://www.onworldwide.com/milkfund.php 

*LAST YEAR THE WINNING BIDDER PICKED UP A SKI AND STAY PACKAGE FOR HALF THE GOING RATE!!*

Thanks for your time


----------



## momonuts (Dec 21, 2009)

*Whiteface-Lodging and Tix*

Check out this site for cheap lodging and lift ticket deals!  All winter long.

http://www.saranaclakeinn.com/hot_deals_room_specials.html


----------



## ski2di (Dec 22, 2009)

*WhiteFace Mt Deals*

I am new to this site and was reading these posts.  I was just skiing Whiteface last week and stayed at Saranac Lake Inn!  I could not believe the deal that the two brothers that owned the place gave me!  I skied and stayed for two nights for what I would have paid triple anywhere else.  The rooms were nice, it is right on the lake (which was frozen and I could use free snowshoes) and was 20min from the mountain.  
I don't know how they do it but take advantage.  I also booked a weekend for 2 nights stay and skiing for Jan 22-23 for $159 pp!  
I usually don't really promote this stuff but what a deal....Check it out
http://www.saranaclakeinn.com/hot_deals_room_specials.html
I am glad to find this ski site
Thanks
Ski2Di


----------



## billski (Dec 22, 2009)

ski2di said:


> I am new to this site and was reading these posts. I was just skiing Whiteface last week and stayed at Saranac Lake Inn! I could not believe the deal that the two brothers that owned the place gave me! I skied and stayed for two nights for what I would have paid triple anywhere else. The rooms were nice, it is right on the lake (which was frozen and I could use free snowshoes) and was 20min from the mountain.
> I don't know how they do it but take advantage. I also booked a weekend for 2 nights stay and skiing for Jan 22-23 for $159 pp!
> I usually don't really promote this stuff but what a deal....Check it out
> http://www.saranaclakeinn.com/hot_deals_room_specials.html
> ...


 I see you're new from your other thread also promoting the Inn, and that you're only posts have to do with this.   
Welcome to the group - Tell us about the conditions at Whiteface last week.  What trails were you on?  Were you able to shred on the 3/4 pipe?


----------



## Brn4353 (Dec 22, 2009)

*Skiing on the cheap...a little further south...*

Hi everyone,

I just moved from NH to VA and was curious if any of you know about a similar forum and/or thread of discounts for the midatlantic region.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## pepperdawg (Dec 24, 2009)

Posted this in the Hunter thread - but wccc dot com out of hartford has $28 Magic tix.......I just picked up a couple.


----------



## polski (Dec 27, 2009)

neil said:


> Sorry if this has already been posted, but you can get this New England map that has coupons in it for free at http://ettractions.com/store.php?cat=19


Can't beat the price (free, not even a s/h charge), and I like the fact that I asked for four and they sent me 10 ... but fyi all the deals do have holiday blackouts and I'm pretty sure all but the Jay 2-for-1 are otherwise midweek only. But if you can do non-holiday midweeks, some great deals - I'll definitely look for an opportunity to use the 2-for-1 at the Bush.

Meanwhile, a novel approach to yield management showed up in my Twitter feed a little while ago:



> *BoltonValley* Self-Retweet @BoltonValley: Secret Twitter Deal -- Ski or ride from 12pm to 8pm today for just $39 ... http://cli.gs/Vgj5Dq
> (the link opens a PDF with the voucher)



Yes it's very short notice and no it's not a very nice day but I believe it has stopped raining up there so this could work out well for spring-like skiing for someone already in the area. This amounts to $15 off.


----------



## thesnowjunkies (Dec 28, 2009)

*Mid Atlantic Deals*

You might try dcski.com -- they've got a pretty big forum about mid-atlantic discounts



Brn4353 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just moved from NH to VA and was curious if any of you know about a similar forum and/or thread of discounts for the midatlantic region.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## thesnowjunkies (Dec 28, 2009)

jaytrem said:


> My Descente Passport jacket arrived the other day.  That's the one that comes with a bunch of free lift tickets.  Areas are listed here...
> 
> http://www.descente.com/product/271018/D0-8358/_/Course_Jacket
> 
> I paid $219 from a shop in Minnesota called Joe's Sporting Goods.  They should have another sale coming in November.  There are a few other places that also have the jackets at discounted prices.  The large is running a little larger this year, at 5' 10" and a fit 170, I probably could use a medium.  Last year the large was perfect.  Anyway, I'll just go over the Northeastern coupons and if anybody has any question on others, just ask.



What a deal! Picked my coat up on sale for $220. Have used it at Jay Peak, Bretton Woods, Wachussets, Copper, Winter Park, A-Basin, and Angel Fire. It's already paid itself off and it's only December.  

http://www.thesnowjunkies.com/2009/12/18/how-to-get-40-free-ski-lift-tickets-from-descente/


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 28, 2009)

thesnowjunkies said:


> What a deal! Picked my coat up on sale for $220. Have used it at Jay Peak, Bretton Woods, Wachussets, Copper, Winter Park, A-Basin, and Angel Fire. It's already paid itself off and it's only December.
> 
> http://www.thesnowjunkies.com/2009/12/18/how-to-get-40-free-ski-lift-tickets-from-descente/


Pretty cool deal. You can pay for the jacket in lift ticket savings. If you planned on traveling to some of the locations out west and planned on hitting the bigger resorts listed for the east, it would probably be worth while to buy a new jacket just for the tickets alone even if you didn't need a jacket. Capitalism at its finest. :-D:blink:

Nice site, by the way. Discounts for New England areas are very nicely organized:
http://www.thesnowjunkies.com/lift-ticket-deal-calendar/new-england/

I would only recommend perhaps using the Calendar for unique deals and having a "Week Calendar" that shows the reoccurring deals that happen every week at most mountains with the usual holiday restrictions. You got it all together, and you have each mountain all together, but I don't see it broken down by day of the week. That would help separate out the usual weekly deals from the special one time deals. At least that is how I would prefer to see it broken out. Regardless, great consolidation of info!!!


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 31, 2009)

*Stratton $65*

Discounted Stratton tickets @ $65 ea.  No restrictions.

http://www.snowbomb.com/store/itemdetail.php?item=PRD4B3952DE2F846


----------



## playoutside (Jan 4, 2010)

*2-for-1 Mt Snow, Crotched, Attitash, JFBB*

Stopped for gas this morning at a BP in Watertown. There was a sign for ski coupons with a fill-up. Guy gave me 3...nice guy! It's good for 2for1 on Sundays at Mt Snow, Attitash, Crotched, JFBB or $10 off a lift ticket or $10 of lift, lesson, rental pkg. There are some BO days but nothing unusual. 

Not sure it's at all BPs, but something to watch for.

Just noticed the coupon says "No purchase required"


----------



## catskills (Jan 5, 2010)

*Belleayre Wed $20 Ticket and $10 Rentals*

Belleayre Mountain - Every Wednesday in January is going to be a 2010 celebration and we are offering skiers and riders $20 lift tickets and $10 rentals. And that’s not all! This Wednesday promotion will lead up to our Winter Festival Week the last week in January culminating with $20 lift tickets and $10 rentals all week from January 25th through January 29th.


----------



## jaytrem (Jan 6, 2010)

thesnowjunkies said:


> What a deal! Picked my coat up on sale for $220. Have used it at Jay Peak, Bretton Woods, Wachussets, Copper, Winter Park, A-Basin, and Angel Fire. It's already paid itself off and it's only December.
> 
> http://www.thesnowjunkies.com/2009/12/18/how-to-get-40-free-ski-lift-tickets-from-descente/



Glad to hear somebody else is getting good use out of the jacket.  So far I used Hunter, Bretton, Sunday River, Jay and Wachusset, all during Christmas week.  No problems redeeming any.  Next up is Bear Mountain California on my "warm weather" vacation.


----------



## billski (Jan 6, 2010)

Liftopia alerts work great!  I don't have to proactively troll for deals.  Love it!


----------



## roark (Jan 6, 2010)

billski said:


> Liftopia alerts work great!  I don't have to proactively troll for deals.  Love it!



Indeed, last minute to Mount Abram  was easy and saved us some $$. I've been impressed with many of the deals I've seen.


----------



## billski (Jan 7, 2010)

*Belong to a club?  Ski Burke $10.*

Bring your current club ID and ski Burke for ten bucks on Friday January 15th.


----------



## Juiced (Jan 8, 2010)

chrisrunsi said:


> That sandwich looks sooo good.
> 
> recreationconnection.com tons of deals on tickets.



Has anyone ever used these deals? I have been trying to find people who may have used it at Killington, but no luck so far. 

When you go through the order process you pay Killington directly and pick up the card there. It doesn't say you have to present a membership card or anything, just mention recreation connection. Any comments?


----------



## nycskier (Jan 8, 2010)

If you sign up at Mr. Rebates:
http://www.mrrebates.com?refid=397582

You can get a 5% cashback rebate on all purchases at Skis.com and Sun & Ski Sports.
A 6% cashback rebate on all purchases at Snow Shack and Paragon Sports.

And discounts at a lot of other online stores (even 3% cashback on eBay purchases!).

It's a good site to checkout. They even give you a $5 cachback credit just for signing up.


----------



## billski (Jan 8, 2010)

*MRG January 26, $3.50*

The last Tuesday in January is always an important day at Mad River Glen. It’s the day the ski area with the famous, "Ski It If You Can" bumper sticker, celebrates the anniversary of its grand opening in 1949. This year, Roll Back the Clock Day will be held on Tuesday, January 26. Mad River Glen will celebrate its 61st Birthday with lift tickets costing $3.50, the 1949 price.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 8, 2010)

billski said:


> The last Tuesday in January is always an important day at Mad River Glen. It’s the day the ski area with the famous, "Ski It If You Can" bumper sticker, celebrates the anniversary of its grand opening in 1949. This year, Roll Back the Clock Day will be held on Tuesday, January 26. Mad River Glen will celebrate its 61st Birthday with lift tickets costing $3.50, the 1949 price.



How packed does it get on these days?


----------



## billski (Jan 8, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> How packed does it get on these days?


  Pretty busy.  Every college kid within hitchhiking distance shows up    It will be tracked out by 9:20 ;-)
I generally avoid these days for that reason.
But, it's a deal.


----------



## billski (Jan 8, 2010)

*Jay 2fer Saturday Jan 9th*

Bring a copy of the 242 email newsletter, get 2 tix for the price of one.


----------



## rtibbs4 (Jan 8, 2010)

I should have put this in this thread but started a new one... Sorry.
This seems like a great deal. If you break down the cost you basically pay for lodging and get free lift tickets or you pay for lift tickets and get free lodging at Bretton/ MT Washington. It's only available for a few hours.
http://www.groupon.com/deals/mount-washington-resort-1


----------



## roark (Jan 8, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> How packed does it get on these days?





billski said:


> Pretty busy.  Every college kid within hitchhiking distance shows up    It will be tracked out by 9:20 ;-)
> I generally avoid these days for that reason.
> But, it's a deal.


The last couple times I went were no worse than a typical weekend.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 9, 2010)

$39 tickets at Sugarbush North midweek (M-Thurs) in January.  

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?p=498139#post498139


----------



## 57stevey (Jan 10, 2010)

playoutside said:


> Stopped for gas this morning at a BP in Watertown. There was a sign for ski coupons with a fill-up. Guy gave me 3...nice guy! It's good for 2for1 on Sundays at Mt Snow, Attitash, Crotched, JFBB or $10 off a lift ticket or $10 of lift, lesson, rental pkg. There are some BO days but nothing unusual.
> 
> Not sure it's at all BPs, but something to watch for.
> 
> Just noticed the coupon says "No purchase required"



Say, thanks! They are available at the BP here in Salem NH as well. I don't see many Attitash deals so this is very cool.


----------



## rtibbs4 (Jan 12, 2010)

*Bretton Woods mid week deals*

Bretton Woods online lift tickets

I just noticed this link on the Bretton Woods site. Not sure if it has been mentioned before. If you buy online, some select midweek dates are $56.00.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jan 12, 2010)

SUV Steve said:


> Say, thanks! They are available at the BP here in Salem NH as well. I don't see many Attitash deals so this is very cool.



Lukoil has em here, I got a whole stack of em if anyone wants some, I'll mail em to ya.


----------



## billski (Jan 13, 2010)

*Stowe, Tuesday Feb 2nd $39*

*Woodchuck Day!*

*Tuesday, February 2*

 										How much snow could a woodchuck…..come ski with us at a special ticket offer of a $39 one-day Adult, Junior or Senior Lift Tickets all day long.


----------



## WJenness (Jan 13, 2010)

billski said:


> *Woodchuck Day!*
> 
> *Tuesday, February 2*
> 
> How much snow could a woodchuck…..come ski with us at a special ticket offer of a $39 one-day Adult, Junior or Senior Lift Tickets all day long.



Damn.

I may have to jump on this one.

Penciling it in on the calendar.

-w


----------



## billski (Jan 13, 2010)

*Stratton, Jan 18+19 (MLK Monday + Tues) $79*

*This looks like a better deal than most:
*

*$79 - One Night, Two Days*



 Get more time on the slopes - Two days of skiing or riding and one night of lodging for only $79 per person!  This very special offer is available January 13, 14, 18 and 19 only in hotels and select condominiums (double occupancy).


----------



## hammer (Jan 15, 2010)

*Attitash Military Salute Jan 23-24*

Free lift tickets at Attitash for active, veteran and retired service men and women as well as discounted lift tickets ($45) for active duty family members on January 23 and 24:

http://www.attitash.com/miltarysalute.html


----------



## bheemsoth (Jan 19, 2010)

SUV Steve said:


> Say, thanks! They are available at the BP here in Salem NH as well. I don't see many Attitash deals so this is very cool.



Picked up about 20 of the coupons in Manchester, CT last night. Definitely will come in handy since I'll be hitting Attitash on Saturdy with about 15 people, and the $10 off deal is pretty good when coupled with discounted Thursday Bretton Woods tickets and the $9 Friday Wildcat deal. Pretty sweet extended weekend of skiing for about $115. 

The coupon is also valid at Mount Snow, so I'll probably use the B1G1 Sunday deal there in a couple of weeks. I haven't been to Snow in many years, so this will be an excuse to get back.


----------



## billski (Jan 19, 2010)

bheemsoth said:


> Picked up about 20 of the coupons in Manchester, CT last night. Definitely will come in handy since I'll be hitting Attitash on Saturdy with about 15 people, and the $10 off deal is pretty good when coupled with discounted Thursday Bretton Woods tickets and the $9 Friday Wildcat deal. Pretty sweet extended weekend of skiing for about $115.
> 
> The coupon is also valid at Mount Snow, so I'll probably use the B1G1 Sunday deal there in a couple of weeks. I haven't been to Snow in many years, so this will be an excuse to get back.



Please check in with an Attitash TR.  We don't get many of those, and it's been a good 15 years since I skied there last.


----------



## hudsonhacker (Jan 19, 2010)

I don't think this has been mentioned yet, but Whiteface has some really good midweek packages. They are offering the 3rd night and 3rd ski ticket free when you book for 2 days and nights. Crowne Plaza right in the heart of Lake Placid, for 3 days and 3 nights comes to $198 per person. Pretty good deal in my books considering the 3 day ticket is regularly $210 without any lodging! $66 per day skiing and hotel is a really good deal in my books. Must arrive a Sunday or Monday night, and good until Feb 14th. Just figured I would mention it. I have no affiliation, just a deal I found and figured maybe someone else may be able to take advantage of it. Not sure what the Crowne Plaza is like, as I have read some very mixed reviews on Tripadvisor, but hey, it is a bed and skiing! Now, if they could just get some snow.


----------



## bheemsoth (Jan 19, 2010)

billski said:


> Please check in with an Attitash TR.  We don't get many of those, and it's been a good 15 years since I skied there last.



Will do. I'll also be hitting Wildcat and Bretton Woods this weekend. I'm not sure if I'll get to post them until Sunday though.


----------



## hammer (Jan 19, 2010)

billski said:


> Please check in with an Attitash TR.  We don't get many of those, and it's been a good 15 years since I skied there last.


I'll be there on Saturday as well...normally don't hit the tougher stuff though.  Hoping to get in enough of the mountains in one day...


----------



## billski (Jan 19, 2010)

hammer said:


> I'll be there on Saturday as well...normally don't hit the tougher stuff though.


 

's OK.  A size-up of any trails goes a long way in describing conditions and can be just as good.  Thanks!


----------



## billski (Jan 20, 2010)

*Jay: Bring a newbie, ski free*

From JPR:

We’ve been running this promo for a while but haven’t given it the attention it deserves. It’s simple, really – you get a FREE TICKET when you bring a first-timer to the mountain for a Learn to Ski/Ride lesson. There are requirements (ie. you need to sign up at least 24hrs in advance) so be sure to click through for all the details.


----------



## WJenness (Jan 20, 2010)

billski said:


> From JPR:
> 
> We’ve been running this promo for a while but haven’t given it the attention it deserves. It’s simple, really – you get a FREE TICKET when you bring a first-timer to the mountain for a Learn to Ski/Ride lesson. There are requirements (ie. you need to sign up at least 24hrs in advance) so be sure to click through for all the details.



Sunday River does the same.

-w


----------



## swampwiz (Jan 23, 2010)

billski said:


> "Earn Your Turns"  Now through the end of September on selected Sundays:
> 
> 
> "Trail Clearing and Creation at Whaleback 1-3PM Volunteering is a great way to get some FREE skiing. Join us to help clear and build trails. We will be meeting on the deck at 1pm to head up on the hill to trim the areas that our mighty John Deere cannot reach. Those that have weed whackers with cutting blades or a chainsaw will be most helpful. Anybody that gives a few hours of honest labor gets 2 vouchers for skiing and riding at your local mountain, Whaleback! "
> ...



Crested Butte in Colorado has a deal in which folks who put in 80 hours of such work get a season pass.  You should see all the folks doing that in December!


----------



## witch hobble (Jan 23, 2010)

I didn't read all the way back through the thread, so I apologize if this is redundant.

All midweek non-holiday lift tickets at Tenney Mountain are $25 for the remainder of the season.

Reminder that they are closed during non-vacation week Tuesdays and Wednesdays.  So those deals are really for Mon, Thurs, and Fri.


----------



## Gunstock (Jan 24, 2010)

http://www.gunstock.com/tickets_passes/ticket_deals/

Here are some of Gunstock's, dont forget Liftopia.com as well


----------



## polski (Jan 25, 2010)

billski said:


> The last Tuesday in January is always an important day at Mad River Glen. It’s the day the ski area with the famous, "Ski It If You Can" bumper sticker, celebrates the anniversary of its grand opening in 1949. This year, Roll Back the Clock Day will be held on Tuesday, January 26. Mad River Glen will celebrate its 61st Birthday with lift tickets costing $3.50, the 1949 price.


Their website says stay tuned for updates on this, given the weather.

Meanwhile, a little heads-up for anyone with kids who have the (otherwise awesome) SkiNH passbooks for fourth- or fifth-graders: In the back of the passbooks are coupons for the passbook holder for a free lift ticket in various other states. SkiNH tells me these are reciprocal arrangements with other states' ski area associations, which have their own passbooks for kids. Problem I encountered yesterday was a VT area claiming they were not participating in this arrangement - even though they definitely are in the Vermont Ski Areas Association, which definitely has its own passbook - and charging me full freight for my kid. (Nothing in the NH passbook lists participating mountains in other states - on the VT coupon it only says go to skivermont.com for more info, and info is lacking there on this specific issue.) A SkiNH rep told me today he wasn't in a position to fix this so now I'm back in communication with the VT area to try to get this rectified, and VSAA if necessary. I won't name the mountain here, now, but anyone else looking to use one of these coupons may want to call ahead to make sure everything goes smoothly.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 25, 2010)

polski said:


> Their website says stay tuned for updates on this, given the weather.
> 
> Meanwhile, a little heads-up for anyone with kids who have the (otherwise awesome) SkiNH passbooks for fourth- or fifth-graders: In the back of the passbooks are coupons for the passbook holder for a free lift ticket in various other states. SkiNH tells me these are reciprocal arrangements with other states' ski area associations, which have their own passbooks for kids. Problem I encountered yesterday was a VT area claiming they were not participating in this arrangement - even though they definitely are in the Vermont Ski Areas Association, which definitely has its own passbook - and charging me full freight for my kid. (Nothing in the NH passbook lists participating mountains in other states - on the VT coupon it only says go to skivermont.com for more info, and info is lacking there on this specific issue.) A SkiNH rep told me today he wasn't in a position to fix this so now I'm back in communication with the VT area to try to get this rectified, and VSAA if necessary. I won't name the mountain here, now, but anyone else looking to use one of these coupons may want to call ahead to make sure everything goes smoothly.



Well seeing in your signature it says 1/24 Burke - HMMMM? What mountain could it be?


----------



## polski (Jan 25, 2010)

Smellytele said:


> Well seeing in your signature it says 1/24 Burke - HMMMM? What mountain could it be?



I was wondering how long it would take someone to notice that. :lol:

I don't want to bash them too much because it isn't made clear in the coupon book which out-of-state areas are participating in the deal (simply had to say "VSAA members" in this case) - and in fact I will suggest that to the SkiNH folks when all is said and done. 

UPDATE: Burke has made this right. We're all set.


----------



## Rambo (Jan 25, 2010)

WOW!! From the Belleayre website: 
http://www.belleayre.com/promotions/featured.htm

$20 lift tickets and $10 rentals every Wed. through the end of the season:
"The 20/10 Wednesdays have been so successful we are extending that promotion through the end of the Season. Every Wednesday Lift Tickets are $20 and rentals are $10. Join us and find out what the buzz in all about!"

$25 lift tickets every Fri til end of season:
"$25 Customer Appreciation Day - every Friday is a $25 Customer Appreciation Day for the rest of the season!
You can't find a more affordable place to ski and ride than Belleayre! Nobody discounts more than us! "


----------



## polski (Jan 25, 2010)

The situation I described above has been resolved to my satisfaction. My previous post has been edited to reflect this.


----------



## abc (Jan 25, 2010)

Wow!!! 

Thanks for the head up on Belleayre! 

Will sure to take advantage of it somehow.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 25, 2010)

abc said:


> Wow!!!
> 
> Thanks for the head up on Belleayre!
> 
> Will sure to take advantage of it somehow.


+1


----------



## severine (Jan 26, 2010)

Mad River Glen's Roll Back The Clock day has been rescheduled to April 1st, according to their Facebook fan page. Sounds like the mountain is in pretty bad shape this morning.

From their website:


> Mad River Today Jan 26, 2010 at 06:30:00
> 
> Well Mother Nature gave us a good old-fashioned beat down yesterday. Because of this meteorological fiasco we have been forced to temporarily shut down the mountain once again today in an effort to save our snow as best we can. Roll Back the Clock Day, originally scheduled for today is not going to happen. HOWEVER, IN AN UNPRECECEDENTED MOVE ROLL BACK THE CLOCK DAY HAS BEEN RE-SCHEDULED FOR THURSDAY APRIL 1 - DON'T BE A FOOL SAVE THE DATE AND WE'LL START BUILDING UP A BASE TODAY! -WE PROMISE!.


----------



## billski (Jan 26, 2010)

severine said:


> Mad River Glen's Roll Back The Clock day has been rescheduled to April 1st, according to their Facebook fan page. Sounds like the mountain is in pretty bad shape this morning.
> 
> From their website:



I don't think they are in terrible shape, any more so than the other resorts.   Yeah, I know, they don't make snow.  But, they treat their hill with TLC and chose a conservative approach to snow preservation.  They give the water plenty of time to drain before they do anything with it.  They are planning on sending people up the hill this morning to check it out.


----------



## polski (Jan 26, 2010)

hope he's not being overly optimistic here but Josh Fox says he wouldn't be surprised to see 5-10" new snow at MRG through Thursday. That would help repair the surface a bit. Then generally positive prospects for a while.


----------



## billski (Jan 26, 2010)

polski said:


> hope he's not being overly optimistic here but Josh Fox says he wouldn't be surprised to see 5-10" new snow at MRG through Thursday. That would help repair the surface a bit. Then generally positive prospects for a while.


A little mountain magic never hurt.
It would definitely change my plans.
:beer:


----------



## billski (Jan 27, 2010)

*A Stowe Deal - Kinda*

Liftopia has a 2-day Stowe ticket for $135.  It's news only because it's the first time I've seen them post tickets only.   You save $20 over their rack rate 2 day ticket.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 27, 2010)

billski said:


> Liftopia has a 2-day Stowe ticket for $135.  It's news only because it's the first time I've seen them post tickets only.   You save $20 over their rack rate 2 day ticket.



Superbowl ticket sale at Liftopia:

Burke Mountain (VT) - $30.99 - save 48%
Bolton Valley (VT) - $32.99 - save 44%
Wildcat Mountain (NH) - $36.99 - save 43%
Magic Mountain (VT) - $34.99 - save 38%
Jiminy Peak (MA) - $39.99 - save 31%
Killington (VT) - $54.99 - save 29%
Black Mountain (NH) - $28.99 - save 26%
Waterville Valley (NH) - $49.99 - save 25%
Smugglers' Notch (VT) - $47.99 - save 23%
Stowe Mountain (VT) - $65.99 - save 21%
Cranmore (NH) - $44.00 - save 20%
Mt. Abram (ME) - $38.99 - save 20%


----------



## RENO (Jan 27, 2010)

Winter Park, Copper and Steamboat POW POW Platter... $99 Just picked it up... :lol:
http://www.skicolorado.com/pow-pow-platter.aspx


----------



## polski (Jan 29, 2010)

via TGR EC roll call thread


Smuggs tomorrow (Sat) $39 if you mention you're a Facebook fan or Twitter follower
Stowe $39 Tuesday "Woodchuck Day"
both areas apparently have recovered nicely from the rain


----------



## billski (Feb 3, 2010)

*Ski NH 6-fers*

Ski NH announced today a reduction from a12 to a 6 ticket package.

*[FONT=Verdana,Geneva,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]ANYWHERE, ANYTIME LIFT TICKET PACKAGES NOW AVAILABLE AS SIX PACKS
[/FONT]*[FONT=Verdana,Geneva,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~[/FONT]
 [FONT=Verdana,Geneva,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] [FONT=&quot]Most of you are probably familiar with our Ski NH Anywhere, Anytime Lift Ticket Packages.  Normally you would need to buy a minimum of 12 tickets, but since we're halfway through the season we've reduced that number to only 6 tickets! 

The packages consist of tickets to all of our member ski areas that are fully-transferable and and valid anyday of the 2009-10 ski season.  They save you about 20% off the normal price of a weekend/holiday lift ticket or as much as $16 on a day of skiing or riding.  These tickets are ideal to share with family, friends and co-workers if you're hitting the slopes.   The only requirement is you cannot select more than 50% of your tickets to one ski area. [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## legalskier (Feb 3, 2010)

*2-12-10: Mountaincreek is free!*

...that is, if you can recite the Gettysburg Address:

*http://blog.nj.com/skiing/2010/02/lincolns_birthday_math_four_sc.html*


----------



## legalskier (Feb 5, 2010)

Gore is offering discounted bus/ticket service from NYC area to the mountain.  See my post in "new Skiers" thread below ( #38 ).


----------



## Masskier (Feb 5, 2010)

Liftopia has a $12 lift ticket for Burke,  Wednesday Feb 10.  How can you afford not to ski


----------



## tmcc71 (Feb 7, 2010)

*because we work*

Mid week is harder for the 9-5 ers.  People who benefit from mid week are retired, college kids, self employed and people who work odd shifts (like police and fire personnel for example) .  The rest of us have to pay full price or call in sick  ;-)


----------



## zinger3000 (Feb 8, 2010)

Berkshire East is running a Valentine Day's special.  Their "Sweetheart Deal" is half-off the price of 2 tickets.  Below that, it states that you "must kiss at ticket window to prove love"
:-D

http://media.legitify.com/berkshireeast/documents/deals_pdf.pdf


----------



## arik (Feb 9, 2010)

oooh yuk I am going to b-east sunday with my sister


----------



## andyaxa (Feb 12, 2010)

*Crotched Spring Fling and Benefit Passes*

http://www.crotchedmountain.com/springfling.html

The Benefit Passes look really good if you didn't commit to a season pass but are going to for next season. We're a family of five and for $1299 we can ski for the rest of this season, plus all of next year. That's $260/person. (Called Crotched and it begins immediately) Plus you can add cash to the pass and when you use the pass you get 38% off rentals, lessons, tickets for guests etc. Considering their regular family pass is listed at $1399 and knowing were going to get it next year anyway, this is a no brainer for us. Couple this with the 5th Grade SKINH passport for our twins and I think we can do a lot of skiing on the cheap through next year! 

Edit: Actually it is good beginning May 22nd. Seems the gentleman I spoke with yesterday afternoon was misinformed.


----------



## billski (Feb 12, 2010)

arik said:


> oooh yuk I am going to b-east sunday with my sister


so kiss her hand


----------



## billski (Feb 12, 2010)

ACE Ski and Board Club members get a free Stowe Points Card. Allows you to purchase one daily lift ticket for $59 every day, vs. $84 window rate.


----------



## WJenness (Feb 12, 2010)

In my daily Groupon email:

Killington lift tickets - $55, limit 4 per person, good any day 2/17/10 through 4/1/10 or end of ski season (not entirely sure what that means).

Groupon.com sign up with your email and select 'boston' as your city.

Offer looks like it is available through Midnight Sunday night.

-w (no affiliation with Groupon, but thought someone on the board may be interested in this deal)


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 12, 2010)

WJenness said:


> In my daily Groupon email:
> 
> Killington lift tickets - $55, limit 4 per person, good any day 2/17/10 through 4/1/10 or end of ski season (not entirely sure what that means).
> 
> ...



funny, i was just about to post the same info, including the disclaimer of no affiliation 

details on the offer:
Growing a crop of top peaks requires time, optimal conditions, and the finest mountain seeds. Take unlimited rides up the cream of New England's crags with today's deal: for $55, you get a one-day lift ticket at Killington Resort in Vermont. One-day lift tickets regularly cost up to $82, depending on the day of the week and skier age, but you can use this on any day for a skier of any age and redeem it at any ticket window. Each lift ticket is good any single day from February 17 until April 1, 2010, or the end of the ski season—whichever comes later. The resort is about three hours from the heart of Boston.


----------



## soulseller (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm looking for a good deal on lesson/rental/ticket somewhere on the 93 belt of NH, any ideas?


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 15, 2010)

soulseller said:


> I'm looking for a good deal on lesson/rental/ticket somewhere on the 93 belt of NH, any ideas?



Waterville Valley has a learn to ski package through liftopia.com for $68.  It does not include the upper mountain lifts.  I often see the package you're looking for on liftopia.


----------



## soulseller (Feb 15, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Waterville Valley has a learn to ski package through liftopia.com for $68.  It does not include the upper mountain lifts.  I often see the package you're looking for on liftopia.



Thanks, I see Tenney has a $63 deal which includes an 1.5h lesson. Despite WV having 3x the vert of Tenney, Tenney's regular lift tickets are less then half the price of WV. 

I don't image she will last much more then an hour or two past her lesson so I'll probably do that unless anyone has anything bad to say about Tenney (i've never been there).


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 15, 2010)

I had a pass to Tenney last year.  Got it because they had a $99 special, so I couldn't pass it up.  The vert at Tenney is actually a respectable 1400 feet.  Only issue there is limited snowmaking and the longest, slowest summit lift anywhere.  So, you really can't get a lot of skiing in there.

Great place to learn though.  No crowds at all, where as Waterville will be a zoo.  The parking is quite convenient to the lodge as well.  Given your situation, picking Tenney over Waterville seems to be a no brainer.  Only kink might be the quality of instruction.  I'm sure given Waterville's larger size/budget, it probably has better instructors.  Maybe not though


----------



## 57stevey (Feb 15, 2010)

Great points by DHS. Hopefully 10e will get a decent snowfall tomorrow.

I'd also add that as far as lessons go, sometimes at the smaller, slower areas you pay for a group lesson and it turns out to be only 1 or 2 in the class, effectively a private or semi-private at the group rate.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 15, 2010)

soulseller said:


> I'm looking for a good deal on lesson/rental/ticket somewhere on the 93 belt of NH, any ideas?


Burke on Sundays from 12p-4p is $15 each for ticket, rental, and lesson. Total of $45 for four hours of skiing with equipment and rental. Can't beat that.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 15, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Burke on Sundays from 12p-4p is $15 each for ticket, rental, and lesson. Total of $45 for four hours of skiing with equipment and rental. Can't beat that.



can you just buy the ticket?


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 15, 2010)

Yea. You can buy any of the three offerings for $15 each. Oh yea, no holidays on that deal I would imagine so that won't fly this weekend I don't think.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 15, 2010)

cool.  might go that route on the way home from Stowe.  I tend to have late Saturday nights when I visit friends up there.


----------



## wawawawawa (Feb 15, 2010)

*Mount Snow, buy one, get one lift ticket.*

Pick up the March '10 issue of Transworld Snowboarding. Page 36. Good March 1st till the end of the season, Sun-Fri. Don't say a snowboarder never did anything for you.


----------



## abc (Feb 15, 2010)

$18, not $15


----------



## soulseller (Feb 15, 2010)

wawawawawa said:


> Pick up the March '10 issue of Transworld Snowboarding. Page 36. Good March 1st till the end of the season, Sun-Fri. Don't say a snowboarder never did anything for you.



thanks, will check that out tomorrow.

--fellow boarder.


----------



## EOS (Feb 16, 2010)

Mount Snow lift tickets for $17 on March 17th.

It's on the scrolling ad on their homepage, but I can't get a concrete link to post for it...
________
silver surfer review


----------



## frozencorn (Feb 17, 2010)

Trying to figure out how I could pull this off next week. Super deal. I have to wonder if Stowe is hurting a bit considering you would never normally see this sort of thing from them. 

Stowe - 3-day consecutive lift ticket special Feb. 23-Feb. 27, $99

http://twitpic.com/12u49r


----------



## billski (Feb 17, 2010)

frozencorn said:


> Trying to figure out how I could pull this off next week. Super deal. I have to wonder if Stowe is hurting a bit considering you would never normally see this sort of thing from them.
> 
> Stowe - 3-day consecutive lift ticket special Feb. 23-Feb. 27, $99
> 
> http://twitpic.com/12u49r



Where are you finding that deal?
I'll be up there 26-27.


----------



## billski (Feb 17, 2010)

frozencorn said:


> Trying to figure out how I could pull this off next week. Super deal. I have to wonder if Stowe is hurting a bit considering you would never normally see this sort of thing from them.
> 
> Stowe - 3-day consecutive lift ticket special Feb. 23-Feb. 27, $99
> 
> http://twitpic.com/12u49r



There are more conditions on Facebook.

*While you're here take advantage of our 3 Day $99 lift ticket* (Adult, Jr or Sr). Ski or ride any 3 consecutive days Monday February 22-Friday February 26, 2010 for only $99. 

*Lift ticket can only be purchased on February 22, 23, 24. Cannot be combined with any other offer, promotion or discount.


----------



## soulseller (Feb 17, 2010)

wawawawawa said:


> Pick up the March '10 issue of Transworld Snowboarding. Page 36. Good March 1st till the end of the season, Sun-Fri. Don't say a snowboarder never did anything for you.



Transworld is sold out at the first Borders I checked.




frozencorn said:


> Trying to figure out how I could pull this off next week. Super deal. I have to wonder if Stowe is hurting a bit considering you would never normally see this sort of thing from them.
> 
> Stowe - 3-day consecutive lift ticket special Feb. 23-Feb. 27, $99
> 
> http://twitpic.com/12u49r



Great deal, wish my job was more flexible.


----------



## frozencorn (Feb 17, 2010)

billski said:


> There are more conditions on Facebook.
> 
> *While you're here take advantage of our 3 Day $99 lift ticket* (Adult, Jr or Sr). Ski or ride any 3 consecutive days Monday February 22-Friday February 26, 2010 for only $99.
> 
> *Lift ticket can only be purchased on February 22, 23, 24. Cannot be combined with any other offer, promotion or discount.



Well, if you bought it on the 25th, you couldn't use it 3 consecutive days under the dates you're limited to.


----------



## billski (Feb 17, 2010)

frozencorn said:


> Well, if you bought it on the 25th, you couldn't use it 3 consecutive days under the dates you're limited to.



In effect, this is a midweek offer only.


----------



## frozencorn (Feb 17, 2010)

billski said:


> In effect, this is a midweek offer only.



That would be my conclusion based on the dates. Yes.


----------



## billski (Feb 17, 2010)

frozencorn said:


> That would be my conclusion based on the dates. Yes.


It's a clever promotion to incent midweek, 3 days.   I don't think anyone would ski 3 days without lodging.  very clever.     
It also precludes you from using it as a 2-day, which at 99 would still have been a helluva deal.  Very smart marketing.   It's also attracting a lot of attention.

You can get a 2 day for $135 off liftopia which appears to be good through weekends, or a 3-day for 199.


----------



## hudsonhacker (Feb 17, 2010)

billski said:


> It's a clever promotion to incent midweek, 3 days.   I don't think anyone would ski 3 days without lodging.  very clever.
> It also precludes you from using it as a 2-day, which at 99 would still have been a helluva deal.  Very smart marketing.   It's also attracting a lot of attention.
> 
> You can get a 2 day for $135 off liftopia which appears to be good through weekends, or a 3-day for 199.



$99 for 3 days at STowe??? Now just have to find the best hotel deal in town!


----------



## soulseller (Feb 18, 2010)

wawawawawa said:


> Pick up the March '10 issue of Transworld Snowboarding. Page 36. Good March 1st till the end of the season, Sun-Fri. Don't say a snowboarder never did anything for you.



For the record, this is a 2 for 1 deal at Mt Snow not valid on Saturdays.


----------



## wawawawawa (Feb 18, 2010)

Thats why i wrote "Sun-Fri".


----------



## soulseller (Feb 18, 2010)

wawawawawa said:


> Thats why i wrote "Sun-Fri".



But you neglected to mention what the deal was and what mountain it was at, thus the 'for the record'. Had you have done so I wouldn't of bothered, I have a few of the BP 2 fers already. No worries I'm sure someone here will take advantage of this.


----------



## gotr0 (Feb 19, 2010)

*Wachusett End of the season pass*

Got a text alert from Wachusett for March 1 to the end of the season pass for $109.  

Debating if I should go for it.  I feel like this season may be shorter than last years.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 19, 2010)

gotr0 said:


> Got a text alert from Wachusett for March 1 to the end of the season pass for $109.
> 
> Debating if I should go for it.  I feel like this season may be shorter than last years.



They usually go to the end of March. If you go three or more times it's probably worth it.


----------



## billski (Feb 20, 2010)

Burke - Over 55?  $20 off a Tuesday ticket
  Black Mountain NH – Speaking of 55… Breakfast Club - 55 and up ski all day for $20.00 includes breakfast and a black mountain travel mug.


----------



## bousquet19 (Feb 24, 2010)

Saddleback has added 2-for-1 Wednesdays through the end of the season.

Woody


----------



## DoubleEject (Feb 26, 2010)

*Ski cheap or stay home!*

Hey Billski, I just want to share my discount stories for the VT Travel Club card. Here's my latest: I was at the ticket window of Mt Snow on Wed at 8:45am. The group sales office was closed at Sundance due to the workers being unable to make it in on time. While waiting, a guy from CT had the CSC (CT ski council) card, and said he was only paying $39 with this card and his senior discount. I responde, that is a GREAT deal with that CSC card! I  was expecting to pay $42 myself, which is still good. However, he paid $45, and I only paid $34!!! 

So, for those of you who ski Mt Snow a LOT, the VT Travel club card, offered by classic ski tours is the best deal at Mt Snow! The card is only $39 and you get discounts at many VT resorts. This card is just one more option I use to ski cheaply.

http://www.classicskitours.net/vermontTravel.asp


----------



## frozencorn (Feb 27, 2010)

DoubleEject said:


> Hey Billski, I just want to share my discount stories for the VT Travel Club card. Here's my latest: I was at the ticket window of Mt Snow on Wed at 8:45am. The group sales office was closed at Sundance due to the workers being unable to make it in on time. While waiting, a guy from CT had the CSC (CT ski council) card, and said he was only paying $39 with this card and his senior discount. I responde, that is a GREAT deal with that CSC card! I  was expecting to pay $42 myself, which is still good. However, he paid $45, and I only paid $34!!!
> 
> So, for those of you who ski Mt Snow a LOT, the VT Travel club card, offered by classic ski tours is the best deal at Mt Snow! The card is only $39 and you get discounts at many VT resorts. This card is just one more option I use to ski cheaply.
> 
> http://www.classicskitours.net/vermontTravel.asp



Love this thing.Paid $25 at the window at Magic on Wednesday.


----------



## billski (Mar 1, 2010)

*Cheap Ski and Demo Day @ Sunapee March 6th*

This belongs in both cheap and demo folders:

Cheap Ski and Demo Day @ Sunapee March 4th (corrected)

For those who like to see what is coming out for next year and want to enjoy of skiing for less check this out - Demo Day at Sunapee March 4th (corrected).

Ken Jones Ski Mart in Nashua is hosting a private manufacturers demo day at Sunapee on March 6. Lift tickets + demo pass is $35 and must be purchased in advance from Ken Jones. Atomic, Fischer and Dynastar are supposed to be there ... probably others as well. (Ken Jones also stocks K2, Salomon, Nordica, Stockli, Volkl and others) 
http://www.proctorjones.com/pjonline/   order tickets here till March 2nd.

tune up coupon:  http://www.proctorjones.com/pjonline/dept.asp?s_id=0&dept_id=50


----------



## billski (Mar 1, 2010)

*Mount Snow*

Just saw this in the AZ banner ad above - thanks AZ!
Mt. Snow $17, Wed. March 17th.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 1, 2010)

billski said:


> This belongs in both cheap and demo folders:
> 
> Cheap Ski and Demo Day @ Sunapee March 4th (corrected)
> 
> ...



according to the website, it's March 4th, not the 6th


----------



## billski (Mar 1, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> according to the website, it's March 4th, not the 6th


Yeah, thanks for the correction.  That's what I get for copying something without verifying it.


----------



## Brettski (Mar 2, 2010)

0

Which will change with the deal I got From KMart, checking in on Easter...5 feet of snow...what a season


----------



## HD333 (Mar 2, 2010)

Sunday March 7th at Gunstock, show up in a VW and get 2 free lift tickets per car.

Drive your Volkswagen to Gunstock Mountain Resort on March 7 to receive 2 lift tickets for the day.
2 Tickets per car.  

VW Appreciation Race. 2 bibs per car in package. Race for fun.

Limit first 250 VW's before noon.  

Visit www.vwnh.com


----------



## patricsaint (Mar 3, 2010)

Anyone here want to trade vouchers from the Descente Passport (40 Free Lift Tickets) jacket deal?

I have several New England ones to trade (Jay Peak, Wachusett, Hunter and others) looking for Powder Mountain, Copper, Winter Park and A-Basin.

Pm me if you want to do a trade.
Thanks


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 3, 2010)

Great deal at Jay:

"BROKEDOWN PALACE
"Help us bid adieu to the much loved but somewhat brokedown Hotel Jay. She’s served us well over the years but seriously, it’s time. Demolition begins April 19th but in her final few days we’ll be offering rates from $59pp/pn – that includes lodging, lift tickets AND meals (breakfast & dinner). Entertain me with a poem/song/haiku/ode and you might just win yourself a free night in the Hotel Jay. Check out all the details here."


----------



## billski (Mar 4, 2010)

*Tax Free Vermont Sat. March 6th*

If you're going to be in Vermont skiing and boarding anyways, Saturday March 6th is sales-tax free day.  Many merchants are coupling this this sales, so if you've been looking for that Bogner jacket  it's time!


----------



## hammer (Mar 5, 2010)

*Ragged Sunday Family Special*

At Ragged, on Sundays, a family of 4 can ski for $99:

http://www.raggedmountainresort.com/specials.html


----------



## polski (Mar 8, 2010)

EDIT: BP tix gone

I have the following to give away to anyone who can use them. PM me with your snail mail addy and I'll send them to you:

1. First PM gets a coupon for $10 off a regular-price Bolton Valley ticket. Better deals often are found on Liftopia, but in case this helps anyone - I'm not going to be able to get back up there this year.  EXPIRES 4/4/10

2. Multiple: Those CTM Media brochures mentioned earlier in this thread with numerous coupons, all EXPIRING END OF SEASON unless otherwise noted, including 2-for-1 any day for Jay (except Ontario break March 14-20), 2-for-1 any day at Smuggs, 2-for-1 weekdays at Sugarbush, 2-for-1 Sun-Fri at Whiteface, $20 off Hunter any day (expires 4/5), $10 off any day at Burke, $5 off at Nashoba (of course I forgot to bring these when I went to Nashoba last month ... D'OH), and misc. little weekday deals at Okemo, Bromley and Stratton.


----------



## polski (Mar 8, 2010)

Ski Bradford customer appreciation days today and tomorrow, $10 lift tickets day or night.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 8, 2010)

Ragged deals

Twofer Tuesday - $26 per person

Carload Wednesday - $99 for up to 8 people

This Thursday 3/11 - $25 tickets.


mountain is skiing great right now.  The Ravine is pretty much 100% open, so if you like trees, check it out.


----------



## vt121 (Mar 8, 2010)

can't beat this deal....

ski MAGIC any day for $14!

http://iframe.wzlx.mediawebconnect.com/Magic Mountain/21071


----------



## billski (Mar 9, 2010)

*Lake Placid/ORDA*

*Sound like a cool way to watch the races for free and then ski the next (or other) day.
*

*NEXT WEEKEND: 2010 Visa U.S. Alpine Championships Mar 20-23 Call for Volunteers*


Upon checking in, you will receive directions and take your boxed lunch with you to your position. After you have completed your volunteer shift, you are to report back to the volunteer check-in and receive your ski voucher(s). Roughly each 4 hour shift is worth a full day pass to Whiteface Mountain at a value of $78 (also valid at the Cross-Country ski center).

Needs (start time)
Course Crew/Maintenance (Royce’s crew) – 7am 
Slippers – 7:30am 
Hand Timers – 8:30am 
Gatekeepers – 8am 
Bib Collectors – 8:30am 
Stewards – 7:30am 
Runners – 8:30am 
Drug test Chaperones


----------



## Masskier (Mar 9, 2010)

Burke's Season Pass DEAL

Buy your season pass for next year now and not only will you get the lowest price, but you can ski the rest of this season for free.


----------



## billski (Mar 9, 2010)

*Stowe 2010*

Stowe 2010
3/17 -St. Patrick's Day $39 one-day Adult, Junior or Senior Lift Ticket Special. 
3/17-21 - Ski Club Appreciation days
3/26 The Point card - ticket $42
3/27-28 ticket offer of a $99 2-Day Adult, Junior or Senior Lift Ticket.
4/3-4 - $87 2-Day Adult, Junior or Senior Lift Ticket.
4/10-11  discounted 2-Day Adult, Junior or Senior Lift Ticket
4/18 Bring two cans or more to the Vermont Foodbank Day at Stowe and win big by   supporting your local foodshelf and saving on a lift ticket!


----------



## mckay (Mar 9, 2010)

Saw a notice up today at the school I work at: this Sunday, March 14th, is teacher appreciation day at Crotched Mountain. Teachers who show up with a school I.D. or other proof of employment ski free. Family members of teacher get a discounted rate.


----------



## Geoff (Mar 10, 2010)

KMart brought their spring pass back.   $169 + 7% sales tax.   Starts March 22nd.

You can also buy a 2011 season pass and start using it on March 22nd.   They added two floaters to the blackout pass.


----------



## frozencorn (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice promo by Wachusett to come ski in the rain this weekend. $10 nights. $25 days. probably hit this up Friday night.

https://www.wachusett.com/shoponline/ecommerce/tabid/254/c-9-lift-tickets.aspx


----------



## Sven Leonson (Mar 12, 2010)

Where did you find the Stowe deals?  I can't find it on their web site and that 2-day deal is better than Liftopia.

How do I take advantage of the deal (in particular the 2-day pass on 4/3-4)?


----------



## billski (Mar 12, 2010)

Sven Leonson said:


> Where did you find the Stowe deals?  I can't find it on their web site



Look

Harder

http://stowe.com/mountain/resort_calendar/month/


----------



## Sven Leonson (Mar 12, 2010)

oh god am I stupid!  

I looked at that calender.  And expected there to be an entry saying "2-day pass".  Never thought to click on anything.

thanks bill.


----------



## 57stevey (Mar 13, 2010)

Waterville Valley - $17 tickets for St.Patrick's Day 3/17. Looks like they are getting snow from this storm.


----------



## neil (Mar 15, 2010)

Might take advantage of this on saturday:

March Season Pass Special! 
Show a valid 2009/2010 season pass from another ski resort for 50% off full day tickets.  Valid every day for the rest of the season!


----------



## soulseller (Mar 15, 2010)

neil said:


> Might take advantage of this on saturday:
> 
> March Season Pass Special!
> Show a valid 2009/2010 season pass from another ski resort for 50% off full day tickets.  Valid every day for the rest of the season!



Where is this?


----------



## maineskier69 (Mar 15, 2010)

soulseller said:


> Where is this?



Ditto


----------



## neil (Mar 15, 2010)

Ooops, sorry guys!  It's Burke


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 16, 2010)

http://www.skicamelback.com/SkiCamelback/alienpass.aspx


> Do you have a Season  Pass at any other ski resort?  Well, you would be interested to  know that that Season  Pass is now good at Camelback Mountain Resort!  If you stop by our  guest services center, with your Season  Pass, you can ski or ride for the day...... totally FREE!!!!  On top  of that we will give you a FREE CamelCard for any other time you would  like to come back and visit you.


----------



## 57stevey (Mar 18, 2010)

*Ragged - $9.25 lift tickets Friday 3/19*

Courtesy of WXRV 92.5

http://www.wxrv.com/includes/events/index.php?event_id=299


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 18, 2010)

on Magic's website - 

*Magic Card Special:*  Magic Card holders can ski and ride for a special rate for the rest of the season.  Adult card holders can get $35.00 full day weekend tickets and Junior/Senior card holders can ski or ride for only $25.00.

*Other Mountain Season Pass and Discount Card Holders:*  Have a pass or discount card from another mountain??  If so, now is your chance to experience the legendary terrain and friendly atmosphere at Magic Mountain for a fantastic price.  Simply show your season pass or discount card from your home mountain at the ticket window and receive a $35 lift ticket on weekends and $25 on Fridays and Mondays.


----------



## Rambo (Mar 18, 2010)

*Hunter Mountain: 3/28/10 Free Ticket to other area passholders*

From Hunters website:
http://www.huntermtn.com/huntermtn/calendar.aspx?mode=detail&eventId=season_passholder_day&filter=

Calendar of Events
Any Mountain Season Passholder Day
March 28, 2010

On Sunday March 28, 2010, bring your valid season pass from any mountain to Hunter and get a free lift ticket! Just bring your valid 2009-2010 season pass from any other ski area to the Snowsports Services Desk in the Ticket Center for your free lift ticket.

NOTE: Passholders with Season Passes that do not have photos on them must provide some form of photo ID as well.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 19, 2010)

Rambo said:


> From Hunters website:
> http://www.huntermtn.com/huntermtn/calendar.aspx?mode=detail&eventId=season_passholder_day&filter=
> 
> Calendar of Events
> ...


I might just go to Hunter because of this day.


----------



## win (Mar 19, 2010)

Sugarbush has a Spring Pass valid March 20th through the rest of the season which will probably extend well into April, if not longer.  It is $229 plus tax.  Also anyone who buys an All-Mountain or Mount Ellen 2010/2011 pass can ski the rest of the season for free.  Buy a day ticket and try it out and you can credit that towards a season pass if you buy that same day.  All season pass prices are the same as last spring for the second year in a row.


----------



## brcski (Mar 21, 2010)

I have 2 free passes to Black Mountain NH Sun-Fri and 2 free passes to Shawnee Peak Sun-Fri (Shawnee's closing next Sunday).  If anyone wants them I will mail them to you.  I was planning on using these passes this week but I won't be around.


----------



## bousquet19 (Mar 21, 2010)

*Discounts at Magic and Hunter !*

8)



gmcunni said:


> on Magic's website -
> 
> *Magic Card Special:*  Magic Card holders can ski and ride for a special rate for the rest of the season.  Adult card holders can get $35.00 full day weekend tickets and Junior/Senior card holders can ski or ride for only $25.00.
> 
> *Other Mountain Season Pass and Discount Card Holders:*  Have a pass or discount card from another mountain??  If so, now is your chance to experience the legendary terrain and friendly atmosphere at Magic Mountain for a fantastic price.  Simply show your season pass or discount card from your home mountain at the ticket window and receive a $35 lift ticket on weekends and $25 on Fridays and Mondays.






Rambo said:


> From Hunters website:
> http://www.huntermtn.com/huntermtn/calendar.aspx?mode=detail&eventId=season_passholder_day&filter=
> 
> Calendar of Events
> ...




Well, Rambo and gmcunni, 

I'm making a quick trip from Virginia to visit family in the Berkshires next weekend and had thought of trying to squeeze in Magic on Saturday and Hunter en route back home on Sunday.  

Thanks for your posts!  You clinched my choices!

Woody


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 22, 2010)

Become a fan of Saddleback on Facebook and ski Sunday 3/28 for $29
Still deep up there and def worth it if anyone is looking for some nice late-season turns


----------



## Rambo (Mar 22, 2010)

*Elk Mtn. PA 3/22 to 3/27 = $25 lift tickets*

Was looking at the ski conditions report on Elk's website today (Mon. 3/22/10) and noticed this:

"Comments: *Spring Skiing Special, $25 lift tickets! *Both terrain parks are closed, terrain features are on the West Slope! Tuesday is Senior Day! $20 lift tickets for seniors 65 & over! Wednesday is College Day! $20 lift tickets for college students with photo ID! Our Winter Garden Restaurant is closed, the bar area will remain open! Elk will remain open for day skiing & riding thru Saturday, March 27, weather permitting!"

So I called Elk's phone number and asked the woman if the $25. lift tickets were for Monday only and she said that the $25. lift tickets are for all this week and Saturday also!


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 22, 2010)

Posted on facebook:



> Insider info from the guys at Steep and Cheap. Wednesday and Thursday this week, at 10 am, they'll be posting vacation ski packages to Park City resorts. They've never done anything like this before. Same Steep and Cheap deal: good stuff for not much. Check it out.


----------



## EOS (Mar 22, 2010)

^ Thank you!!  

I watch Steap and Cheap all day...
________
volcano classic


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 22, 2010)

*Hunter 3/28*

Hunter is offering half-price lift tickets on 3/28 if you are a fan of  their facebook page.

http://www.facebook.com/#!/note.php?note_id=411851841814



> Hello Facebook Fans!
> 
> We have the deal for you! We are offering a *HALF PRICE* ticket on *Sunday   March 28th* to all of our loyal Facebook fans! But wait! That's not   all! We're also offering a half price ticket voucher for your next  visit  to Hunter Mountain valid for the remainder of the 2009/10 season!
> 
> ...


----------



## Greg (Mar 23, 2010)

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=64224


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 25, 2010)

*Ski for Free - Mohawk 3.28.10*

http://www.mohawkmtn.com/CMX/?m=20100328&cat=3

Free Day Customer Appreciation Day
March 28, 2010
Mohawk Mtn Ski Area offers every year a customer appreciation day in which all lift tickets at the mountain are free. We will be open from 8:30am- 4pm March 28th and this will be the last day of the season.

You must obtain a  ticket from the lodge before heading to the lift. Lifts are free but you must be wearing one to ride the lift.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 25, 2010)

Greg said:


> http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=64224


:lol:

Talk about the Skiing on the Cheap "no brainer" of the season!!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 25, 2010)

*$25 Butternut tix*

http://www.skibutternut.com/allrates/lifttickets.php

LIFT TICKETS - LATE SEASON SPECIAL: 
$25 LIFT TICKETS everyday, through the end of the season - INCLUDING WEEKENDS! 
Ski Butternut aims to remain open through the 1st weekend in April each year.


----------



## billski (Mar 26, 2010)

stowe

This weekend is Stowe's Spring Summit Celebration with a specially  priced 2-day lift ticket of $99 (must be purchased on Saturday).


----------



## billski (Mar 26, 2010)

Cannon

Right now through the end of the season (planned for April 11), *lift  tickets are just 2-for-$66, or 1-for-$40 EVERYDAY! *That  includes weekends.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 29, 2010)

Ragged Mtn
$10 Tickets Starting March 31st through April 4th.

http://www.raggedmountainresort.com/
Heading up Friday for the day....Sunny, Temps in the 70's, $10 turns, and free wings in the pub.....UMMMM YES PLEASE!


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 29, 2010)

Windham - 

All      Season Pass holders from other Mountains are eligible for a $25  lift      ticket all week (3/30/2010 to 4/4/2010).  Must show a valid 2009/2010 season pass from      your mountain. Please forward this special to your friends at other      resorts!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 30, 2010)

Okemo (not cheap but less expensive)

spring ticket prices:
adult - $55
YG adult - $48
kids - $37
under 6 ski free


----------



## billski (Mar 31, 2010)

[FONT=Comic Sans MS, Verdana,  Helvetica, sans-serif]Mad River Glen 

will re-open  tomorrow (april 1st) for *Roll Back the Clock Day (Ski for only $3.50 - yup  that's right the original ticket price in 1949)* and remain open  through Easter Sunday which will be the last day of the 2010 ski season  here at MRG! [/FONT]


----------



## 57stevey (Apr 3, 2010)

xwhaler said:


> Ragged Mtn
> $10 Tickets Starting March 31st through April 4th.
> 
> http://www.raggedmountainresort.com/
> Heading up Friday for the day....Sunny, Temps in the 70's, $10 turns, and free wings in the pub.....UMMMM YES PLEASE!



Argh, they are not opening tomorrow (4th)


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 6, 2010)

cheap airfare to Denver if you act quick-

JetBlue Airways Cheeps for a limited time and availability: $10 Boston to Denver this Saturday April 10. $10 Denver to Boston this Monday April 12 or Tuesday April 13. 
25 seats while available or until 6 pm EDT. Taxes, fees, Restrictions apply, see http://bit.ly/cheeps for details.


----------



## billski (Apr 6, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> cheap airfare to Denver if you act quick-
> 
> JetBlue Airways Cheeps for a limited time and availability: $10 Boston to Denver this Saturday April 10. $10 Denver to Boston this Monday April 12 or Tuesday April 13.
> 25 seats while available or until 6 pm EDT. Taxes, fees, Restrictions apply, see http://bit.ly/cheeps for details.



Go now.  Vail and BC just reported 13-11" in 24  hrs, 25-20" in 72 hours.  Powder conditions.


----------



## mtsnowfish (Apr 6, 2010)

$25 - all tickets at Mount Snow this weekend.


----------



## WJenness (Apr 7, 2010)

Might have to take advantage of this:



> The 'Loaf has created some great late-season  lodging offers especially for New England Pass holders! Beginning April 19, accommodations in the Sugarloaf condos are just $29 per person per night*, and $99 per room per night at the Sugarloaf Mountain Hotel!
> 
> Just call 800-THE-LOAF, and tell them you are a New England Pass holder. *Lodging offer is based on maximum occupancy in condominiums from April 19 to May 3.



-w


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 20, 2010)

get a weekend in SLC - cheap airfare NYC to SLC - got to act quick - http://www.jetblue.com/deals/twitter/default.asp


----------



## tcharron (Apr 20, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> get a weekend in SLC - cheap airfare NYC to SLC - got to act quick - http://www.jetblue.com/deals/twitter/default.asp



One way.  :-D


----------

